# CICR (Columbus Indiana Carpet Racers) onroad 2014/2015



## CICR

*CICR (Columbus Indiana Carpet Racing) onroad 2014/2015*

CICR, (Columbus Indiana Carpet Racing) is pleased to announce a new carpet racing facility. 
(Formally know as Madison Rc Outlaws)

CICR located at 1285 N Indianapolis Rd. suite B. Columbus IN. 47201

Features 40X84 CRC Fasttrak carpet, MyLaps scoring, raised driver platform, comfortable pit spots, Friendly staff :wave: , as well as an onsite hobby shop with snack bar.

Our tentative schedule is as followed with the possibility of additional racing on Sunday and evenings throughout the week.

Friday: oval, Doors open at 4:30, Racing at 7:00
Saturday: onroad, Doors open at 10:00, Racing at 1:00

Racing fees:
Racing, $15.00 each additional class is $5.00
Practice only, $10.00

Please post any questions in this thread or you can email us: [email protected]

Thanks, Chris


----------



## BadSign

WooHoo, I live just 20 minutes up the road!
I can't be there until next Saturday, but I am really excited about this! Thanks a ton for giving us more options here in central Indiana.


----------



## BadSign

One question, do we need our own chairs?


----------



## ThrottleKing

*For Safety Purposes*

I would suggest handrails and spindles on the stairs to aid some of the older R/C enthusiasts and for the youngsters that will undoubtedly play on the steps since it is impossible to always keep them under the parents thumb as I have unfortunately found out. :hat:


----------



## jtsbell

How about a picture of the out side of the building so we know what to look for.


----------



## CICR

BadSign said:


> One question, do we need our own chairs?





We are good!!!


----------



## BadSign

Thank you!


----------



## CICR

jtsbell said:


> How about a picture of the out side of the building so we know what to look for.




I'll get one posted ASAP...


----------



## starrx

when is your 1st trophy race??
ill have to come up:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

I had some spare time today and went by. The track is in a small. Implied on the west side of the road, easy to find. It's just north of downtown Columbus. If you are going south from US31, it's about two miles. Look for a white building with a steel sculpture in front. The track is behind the 1-story with the blue roof. Plus, there's an 80' clay oval next door! I checked it out, very nice. Makes me want to get a sprint car.


----------



## CICR

Thank you for posting... Here's an overhead view from google maps.


----------



## crispy

Here's the most important question..., 

Have you plugged about 100 current drawing things in at the same time?


----------



## Matt P.

Do you guys stock durango parts? Spur gears that fit the detc410?


----------



## BadSign

How was the turnout? Any 1/12's? We had the fall festival in Franklin today, with all my kids in the parade. Couldn't miss that.


----------



## Matt P.

I had a great time. Thanks again to Cody W. for putting his magic touch on my Durango. The grip was very low at first, but picked up a lot by the end of the day. I plan on going back next Saturday.

I will suggest to anyone planning to go next week to bring an outlet strip. Also, for anyone running 17.5 TC, they are making Jaco Blue's the spec tire. They had a whole wall of them at the shop.


----------



## cwoods34

Had a blast today. This place is great and has tons of potential. Good location, ran by racers, big plans for the future.... :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

cwoods34 said:


> Had a blast today. This place is great and has tons of potential. Good location, ran by racers, big plans for the future.... :thumbsup:


YOU have potential...


----------



## CICR

Brandon and I would like to thank everyone who made it today. Good crowd with great racing! We look forward to a awesome season!


Chris


----------



## cwoods34

I look at those pictures, and all I see is untapped POTENTIAL.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I couldn't see any of the photos until I logged into Hobbytalk. You may want to create an account on a photo hosting site so you can link to the photos instead of uploading to Hobbytalk. This will help the people who don't have access to a Hobbytalk account view all the content in this thread.

----------

On a related note, any pictures of the layout?


----------



## Here's Chucky!

Is there a web site?

What are the hours of operation through the week? Is there any time other than Saturday the track will be available for practice for oval, onroad?

Are there snacks and soda pops / drinks available in the shop? Are there local places to eat within driving distance to get back and forth quickly during racing? Maybe good pizza delivery joint?

Pics of layout would be fantastic...


----------



## RustyS

What is being run on 1/12, boosted or blinky?


----------



## Waltss2k

I'll be there next Saturday for sure. Couldn't make it yesterday due to a 11 hour work day.


----------



## CICR

Here's Chucky! said:


> Is there a web site?
> 
> What are the hours of operation through the week? Is there any time other than Saturday the track will be available for practice for oval, onroad?
> 
> Are there snacks and soda pops / drinks available in the shop? Are there local places to eat within driving distance to get back and forth quickly during racing? Maybe good pizza delivery joint?
> 
> Pics of layout would be fantastic...



Race schedule is listed on the first post. Other days during the week may be added if enough people show interest. 


Chips, candy bars, & hot dogs are available along with assorted soft drinks, water & Monsters. There is also lots of fast food places within a few minutes if the track.


----------



## CICR

RustyS said:


> What is being run on 1/12, boosted or blinky?



17.5 blinky


----------



## Matt P.

Sounds like there will be a good amount of racers coming down from Indy this Saturday.

Chris, do you still make an aluminum chassis plate for the Durango?


----------



## crispy

You get the internet up? I'm just trying to figure out what to bring to keep my boys occupied for 3-5 hours.


----------



## Matt P.

crispy said:


> You get the internet up? I'm just trying to figure out what to bring to keep my boys occupied for 3-5 hours.


Full-time turn marshals!


----------



## crispy

Matt P. said:


> Full-time turn marshals!


They can do that. You better buy a lot of popcorn...


----------



## CICR

Matt P. said:


> Sounds like there will be a good amount of racers coming down from Indy this Saturday.
> 
> Chris, do you still make an aluminum chassis plate for the Durango?



Matt, I never went into full production on that chassis. I had very little feedback or interest.


----------



## CICR

crispy said:


> You get the internet up? I'm just trying to figure out what to bring to keep my boys occupied for 3-5 hours.



No internet yet, We're still working on it. Hopefully very soon!


----------



## Waltss2k

Looking forward to coming down tomorrow.


----------



## Matt P.

CICR said:


> Matt, I never went into full production on that chassis. I had very little feedback or interest.


Ah, I see. If you ever decide to make any, let me know.


----------



## BadSign

No trip for me tomorrow, one of the kids plays in boys sectional soccer at 2. Hoping for next week.


----------



## crispy

I'll be there. Of course, since I still home typing this I won't be there at 10AM...


----------



## Matt P.

Had a great time again today. I should be there next saturday


----------



## anr211

Another great day at CICR. If you haven't been out to race at this track you need to!


----------



## CICR

Thank you to everyone who was able to make it this weekend.


----------



## FrankNitti

anr211 said:


> Another great day at CICR. If you haven't been out to race at this track you need to!


+1 :thumbsup: See you guy's this Saturday.


----------



## BadSign

Will mrt transponders work on your system?


----------



## CICR

BadSign said:


> Will mrt transponders work on your system?




Newer ones made for the hybrid system will work but older ones will not. 

We do have rental transponders if you need one for the day.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Will mrt transponders work on your system?


No they don't unless they are the new generation ones that work with RC4


----------



## BadSign

Hm, not sure which one mine is. I may be renting. Thanks, I may have this Saturday free


----------



## BadSign

Looks like I'm racing tomorrow, looking forward to it!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Reggio and are planning to attend.


----------



## jonesy112

I'll be there as well, as is mr woods I believe


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Reggio and are planning to attend.


Be sure to bring your 1/12


----------



## Matt P.

I'm not going to make it after all. Safe travels to everyone, and I will see you all next week. :wave:


----------



## ThrottleKing

i had a real good time today. mod TC was super fun.


----------



## BadSign

Nice track, I will definitely be back.


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> i had a real good time today. mod TC was super fun.


Looks like MOD TC will become a regular thing.....


----------



## MReggio13

Against my better judgement, I wouldn't mind trying mod again. It was fun today even though it tried to melt my car.


----------



## ThrottleKing

MReggio13 said:


> Against my better judgement, I wouldn't mind trying mod again. It was fun today even though it tried to melt my car.


No kidding.


----------



## FrankNitti

I had another fun filled day of racing, thanks to Cody and Jonesy for the set up help, the car felt good all day. Can't wait til next Saturday. 

PS... And thanks to Brandon for the extra track time... :thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

Are you guys running 17.5 too, or do I need to set-up my car for mod?


----------



## FrankNitti

Matt P. said:


> Are you guys running 17.5 too, or do I need to set-up my car for mod?


Matt,
I only plan on running 17.5 TC, that's plenty fast for me. I dont have the reflexes for mod.  Hope you can make it down next Sat.

DAvid


----------



## cwoods34

Matt P. said:


> Are you guys running 17.5 too, or do I need to set-up my car for mod?


Why not both?


----------



## Matt P.

cwoods34 said:


> Why not both?


The only "high-end" chassis I currently have is the Durango, so I would have to choose. I guess I could turn boost on my esc for mod and back off for 17.5. I bet that would smoke the motor though and still wouldn't be enough power for mod.

The only mod motor I have is a 4.5t, so I would have to turn it down to something like 40% on my transmitter to control the car on an indoor carpet track. I wouldn't mind trying it one week.


----------



## regets ama

*CICR Inquiry*

Any thoughts of opening up an on-road weeknight for practice or shortened race format?

Just post a date/time if possible.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Matt P. said:


> Are you guys running 17.5 too, or do I need to set-up my car for mod?


We just played with mod motors after racing was over. I could run both but I would have to lose my USGT.


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> We just played with mod motors after racing was over. I could run both but I would have to lose my USGT.


Trading USGT for mod TC sounds like the deal of the century.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Trading USGT for mod TC sounds like the deal of the century.


+1. You already have figured out USGT, now time to figure out mod


----------



## jonesy112

Matt P. said:


> The only "high-end" chassis I currently have is the Durango, so I would have to choose. I guess I could turn boost on my esc for mod and back off for 17.5. I bet that would smoke the motor though and still wouldn't be enough power for mod.
> 
> The only mod motor I have is a 4.5t, so I would have to turn it down to something like 40% on my transmitter to control the car on an indoor carpet track. I wouldn't mind trying it one week.


You'd be surprised, boosted 17.5 would be plenty fast enough. 

Hot lap of the day for 17.5 was an 8.1, hot lap of mod was only 3 tenths quicker at a 7.8. Properly boosting a 17.5 would def give you 3 tenths, and make the car way more controllable in the infield than the 4.5-6.5 turn motors we were running.


----------



## jonesy112

FrankNitti said:


> I had another fun filled day of racing, thanks to Cody and Jonesy for the set up help, the car felt good all day. Can't wait til next Saturday.
> 
> PS... And thanks to Brandon for the extra track time... :thumbsup:


Anytime Dave, always here to help you or anyone else that asks


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> You'd be surprised, boosted 17.5 would be plenty fast enough.
> 
> Hot lap of the day for 17.5 was an 8.1, hot lap of mod was only 3 tenths quicker at a 7.8. Properly boosting a 17.5 would def give you 3 tenths, and make the car way more controllable in the infield than the 4.5-6.5 turn motors we were running.


Three tenths?.....

I'd be tempted to find out exactly what the difference is. I'd guess only two tenths.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> Three tenths?.....
> 
> I'd be tempted to find out exactly what the difference is. I'd guess only two tenths.


2 or 3 tenths, either was consistent 7.9-8.0s will beat the 7.8 8.6 7.9 8.4 runs we were putting together


----------



## ThrottleKing

OK, Ok... I took off all the extra USGT lead from the Xray and installed that 5.5 and 48p gears, set the boost to 30 starting at 12,000, motor at 0* and geared it at 8.9 fdr just to start out. Gonna put a 6 body on it but I will bring an LTCR just in case.

So now I am ready for Mod and 17.5 . I only have the one set of Jaco's so I will run the Sweeps on the mod since I have several sets of them to choose from.


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> 2 or 3 tenths, either was consistent 7.9-8.0s will beat the 7.8 8.6 7.9 8.4 runs we were putting together


My 7.8s were strung together quite nicely. Not sure which scoring system you were looking at.


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> OK, Ok... I took off all the extra USGT lead from the Xray and installed that 5.5 and 48p gears, set the boost to 30 starting at 12,000, motor at 0* and geared it at 8.9 fdr just to start out. Gonna put a 6 body on it but I will bring an LTCR just in case.
> 
> So now I am ready for Mod and 17.5 . I only have the one set of Jaco's so I will run the Sweeps on the mod since I have several sets of them to choose from.


Just run the Jacos on both cars. They can handle it.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> My 7.8s were strung together quite nicely. Not sure which scoring system you were looking at.


Those must have been after Reggio and I left. The fastest I heard was a 7.9 before I left. I think I only hit 8.0 a handful of times.


----------



## ThrottleKing

cwoods34 said:


> Just run the Jacos on both cars. They can handle it.


I am not gonna swap tires every run.LOL I will wear out the Sweeps and deplete my stock then buy some more Jacos. It's mod, it will not matter after I hit the disc off the sweeper and smoke the driverstand.


----------



## cwoods34

ThrottleKing said:


> Those must have been after Reggio and I left. The fastest I heard was a 7.9 before I left. I think I only hit 8.0 a handful of times.


I definitely remember my laptimes when I have a tenth on Jonesy.

When it's the other way around I tend to repress those memories for therapy later.


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> I definitely remember my laptimes when I have a tenth on Jonesy.
> 
> When it's the other way around I tend to repress those memories for therapy later.


Do you shout "Go sit down!" while lying on the Doctor's couch?

I personally just have a good cry on the drive home.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> Do you shout "Go sit down!" while lying on the Doctor's couch?
> 
> I personally just have a good cry on the drive home.


I remember yelling that at Reggio a few times before the 2nd qualifier.


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Those must have been after Reggio and I left. The fastest I heard was a 7.9 before I left. I think I only hit 8.0 a handful of times.


I was looking at the numbers under my transponder 

7.8 
7.8 
8.3
7.9 
13.6
8.0 
26.8 (after picking up my car from under Brandon's announcing stand)


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have been thinking about going to Cleveland 11/27/14 for the champs, anyone else?. I need to go to a bigger race to get used to subfloor high traction tracks anyway since I got the "ok" to go to the Bird's if I want to from the wife.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> I was looking at the numbers under my transponder
> 
> 7.8
> 7.8
> 8.3
> 7.9
> 13.6
> 8.0
> 26.8 (after picking up my car from under Brandon's announcing stand)


Was that the one where it flew across in front of the right side of the drivers stand and off the track or did it happen again after we left?


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> Was that the one where it flew across in front of the right side of the drivers stand and off the track or did it happen again after we left?


It happened again lol

It was sliding across the floor turtle style on its roof about 30mph when it hit the announcers stand


----------



## jonesy112

ThrottleKing said:


> I have been thinking about going to Cleveland 11/27/14 for the champs, anyone else?. I need to go to a bigger race to get used to subfloor high traction tracks anyway since I got the "ok" to go to the Bird's if I want to from the wife.


I'll be at the champs


----------



## CICR

regets ama said:


> Any thoughts of opening up an on-road weeknight for practice or shortened race format?
> 
> Just post a date/time if possible.



I'd like to do something like this in the coming weeks. Maybe anyone who's interested could chime in and let me know when would be the best day.

Chris


----------



## regets ama

CICR said:


> I'd like to do something like this in the coming weeks. Maybe anyone who's interested could chime in and let me know when would be the best day.
> 
> Chris


Any day is good but a mid week break is wonderful like wednesday


----------



## crispy

What is the point of a second car and second class (diluting both) to get two tenths faster?


----------



## crispy

And somebody fill me in on what Reggio did to his car?

Did he turn it into an awesomeltdown?


----------



## MReggio13

What's the point? It's a race car and it's supposed to be fast, what other reason do you need? And don't worry, the car is fine, just melted some solder.....


----------



## cwoods34

crispy said:


> What is the point of a second car and second class (diluting both) to get two tenths faster?


You race at Indy RC, you should already know the answer.


----------



## cwoods34

regets ama said:


> Any day is good but a mid week break is wonderful like wednesday


Wednesday would be cool.


----------



## jonesy112

Wed is great with me


----------



## jonesy112

crispy said:


> What is the point of a second car and second class (diluting both) to get two tenths faster?


After the beating Jeremiah put on us on sat in Stock, we need another class to try to have a chance to win ;-)

In all seriousness, the point is because we want to practice/race mod to be better prepared for big races. Contrary to popular opinion, 17.5 TC is not the top of the line elite class. At big races, its the bottom one usually. To properly prepare for superstock TC and mod TC, you have to practice with them (just as any other class, esp when you are going faster)

There is only one other track in the area is large enough and nice enough to properly run mod TC. Becuase of that myself and cody have mod cars built, and ready. Im not going to keep converting my mod car to VTA and back, nor do I have any desire to run VTA on a weekly basis. So there is no class dilution. Im still going to run stock every week that I am there, and run mod when there is enough to run it. Jeremiah is converting his usgt car (which currently has not run yet at CICR) to mod, so still no car count dilution. Of the 4 that ran mod after the races, 3 of us have spare cars to run with mod. I cant speak for reggio, but i would assume that before he dove into a full time mod car, he would get a second chassis to run with it. So if we have the opportunity to practice a class so we dont suck, bring in some extra entries and money to the track, and have an absolute blast running a 4 turn motor indoors, it seems like a no brainer. 

As long as this response is, i still think Reggios answer wins!


----------



## FrankNitti

Put down another vote for Wednesday :thumbsup:


----------



## cwoods34

It didn't help that I took out Reggio , then 2 laps later I got aerial-assaulted by Jonesy. Another great example of consistency winning the race.


----------



## microed

crispy said:


> What is the point of a second car and second class (diluting both) to get two tenths faster?


Kind of like that from VTA to USGT too, so it is nothing new.

I am hoping to finally make it down on November 1.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

***Note that the following post is my personal opinion about racing in general and is not about any racing that has occured at CICR***

The goal of all racing is to go as fast as you can at a specific venue as long as you are compliant with the rules of the specific racing class. However the term fast is only relative to the other cars in a specific class and should never be used to compare different racing types or classes. 

Ultimately the only measure of fast in circuit racing is lap times. While top end/speed is a factor in being fast, it isn't the only factor in being fast. Factors such circuit conditions (size of track/grip level) or class limitations (rules for spec tires/motor limits) often play a much more important part in determining how fast a car is. We also cannot dismiss driver ability and/or car setup. The person who best manages all the factors involved in racing is usually the fastest even if they don't have the highest top end/speed at the end of the straights.

Unfortunately in my years of r/c racing, I've seen too many examples of individuals overlooking the fact that every type of class has unique challenges which can make it fun for those involved. I've also seen individuals overlook the fact that different people race for different reasons. Not everyone has the ability/time/skill/budget/desire to race an elite class at a world class event. Hanging out with friends and sharing a common interest at the track may be more important.

Individuals who are dismissive of other classes (for whatever reasons) are being poor ambassadors for this *HOBBY* and only have themselves to blame for poor participation at their local tracks. This statement can apply to the pros or the average Joes. No one I personally know is making money racing r/c cars. We do it for fun and/or the challenge. Let's all be more mindful to keep the racing fun for everyone who shows up at the track.


----------



## regets ama

CICR said:


> I'd like to do something like this in the coming weeks. Maybe anyone who's interested could chime in and let me know when would be the best day.
> 
> Chris


Consider the weeknight as a great practice evening. There isn't a track that offers that near us. I'd like to see 2-3 hours of practice followed by a MAIN at the end of the evening, no qualifiers unless the field that shows up is deep. There is a lot to be said for running 8-10 cars of multiple skill level in a MAIN, the faster cars can display passing technique and *etiquette* while the slower cars can follow/learn new racing lines.


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> I'd like to do something like this in the coming weeks. Maybe anyone who's interested could chime in and let me know when would be the best day.
> 
> Chris



Thinking out loud.... If running one week night every week is not a good option, how about a week night at least every two weeks?


----------



## cwoods34

regets ama said:


> Consider the weeknight as a great practice evening. There isn't a track that offers that near us. I'd like to see 2-3 hours of practice followed by a MAIN at the end of the evening, no qualifiers unless the field that shows up is deep. There is a lot to be said for running 8-10 cars of multiple skill level in a MAIN, the faster cars can display passing technique and *etiquette* while the slower cars can follow/learn new racing lines.


Surprisingly a lot of guys prefer practicing with 10 cars on the track for just this reason. You'll usually see Jonesy and myself go out to the track at the same time because we push each other hard. The disgusting inside pass onto the straight that I pulled on him in the main? Yep, found that line while we were both out practicing. I could not have learned that pass setup by myself.


----------



## ThrottleKing

jonesy112 said:


> After the beating Jeremiah put on us on sat in Stock, we need another class to try to have a chance to win ;-)!


Well I think you all gave that one to me. I just hoped for the best when you pancaked Cody and I was just 3-4 feet from your bumper and I made it through all the twisted lexan and aluminum.LOL Still not as neat as seeing a sedan slingshot off the track in mod.


----------



## rcdano

Yeah, Wednesday night would be awesome! Saturday morning on road just isn't going to work out for me. I work every other Saturday and the Saturdays that I have off I will probably be running off road in Indy. I get off at 5 on Wednesdays so as long as I can be there by start time that would work!


----------



## BadSign

cwoods34 said:


> It didn't help that I took out Reggio , then 2 laps later I got aerial-assaulted by Jonesy. Another great example of consistency winning the race.





ThrottleKing said:


> Well I think you all gave that one to me. I just hoped for the best when you pancaked Cody and I was just 3-4 feet from your bumper and I made it through all the twisted lexan and aluminum.LOL Still not as neat as seeing a sedan slingshot off the track in mod.


Congratulations, the 3 of you just made me feel worse about breaking out and leaving early. Jerks.


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> Congratulations, the 3 of you just made me feel worse about breaking out and leaving early. Jerks.


Not to rub salt but you did miss most of the good stuff.LOL

I need to ask Reggio how hot my 6.5 got since I opened the pit box it was in and it was a bit smelly.LOL Hopefully not as hot as his esc but it still runs.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Wed sounds good for me too. Don't really matter to me if we race but to get some practice in.

Brandon, do you guys have battery strapping tape down there? I can get some at HT but I prefer to buy from a track.


----------



## asylum xtreme

Yes I've got tape in stock. If you guys want to pratice on wen. I'm in we are normally at the track on wen. I have already taken down the on road course this week but we could start next week. I'll have to check but it would most likely be 5-9 or 6-9.


----------



## FrankNitti

asylum xtreme said:


> Yes I've got tape in stock. If you guys want to pratice on wen. I'm in we are normally at the track on wen. I have already taken down the on road course this week but we could start next week. I'll have to check but it would most likely be 5-9 or 6-9.


:thumbsup: Cool.. An extra practice night before the Classic would be great!!!

David


----------



## jonesy112

FrankNitti said:


> :thumbsup: Cool.. An extra practice night before the Classic would be great!!!
> 
> David


you going to the classic dave?


----------



## FrankNitti

jonesy112 said:


> you going to the classic dave?


Yes, me and Walt is making the trip.


----------



## regets ama

asylum xtreme said:


> Yes I've got tape in stock. If you guys want to pratice on wen. I'm in we are normally at the track on wen. I have already taken down the on road course this week but we could start next week. I'll have to check but it would most likely be 5-9 or 6-9.


WOW,
if you are open for this Wednesday, 10-22, let us know and if the lap timer will be live. And next week for sure.


----------



## regets ama

FrankNitti said:


> Yes, me and Walt is making the trip.


you guys must have gotten up early to sign in, that thing was filled up and closed the next day! good planning on your part.

maybe next year.


----------



## FrankNitti

regets ama said:


> WOW,
> if you are open for this Wednesday, 10-22, let us know and if the lap timer will be live. And next week for sure.





regets ama said:


> you guys must have gotten up early to sign in, that thing was filled up and closed the next day! good planning on your part.
> 
> maybe next year.


Looks like the road course track is already down so no running tomorrow but I will be there for sure next Weds.

Missed out on it last year so I made sure to keep an eye on the thread this time around so I would make it in.

Are you coming down this Saturday?


----------



## CICR

If there will be more then a couple guys there tomorrow I'll open the track up. I'm close so it's not that big of a deal. I'll be there by 4:30... I would like to get it re-taped. We are planning on seaming the carpet in a couple weeks also...

Chris


----------



## regets ama

CICR said:


> If there will be more then a couple guys there tomorrow I'll open the track up. I'm close so it's not that big of a deal. I'll be there by 4:30... I would like to get it re-taped. We are planning on seaming the carpet in a couple weeks also...
> 
> Chris


 I miss read your post earlier, you have already dismantled the track so next Wednesday is good.
hope to see you all Saturday.


----------



## Matt P.

Chis / Brandon,

Do you guys have any 17.5 motors in stock?

Thanks


----------



## CICR

Matt. I shot you a PM...

Chris


----------



## Matt P.

Had a great time again today. I don't think I will make it Wednesday, but I should be there next Saturday.


----------



## FrankNitti

Had another great day at the track Saturday, thanks again to Brandon and Chris for the extra practice time, I was able to try out a few set up changes that help with my lap times.

See you guy's this Weds evening for some much needed track time before me and Walt head up to the Halloween Classic this weekend. :thumbsup:

David


----------



## crispy

What is going on Saturday?

I won't be racing on Friday as that is trick or treating night, so I will have to get my fix on Saturday.


----------



## CICR

Standard on-road schedule... There might not be much of any practice after the mains. We are planning on having our monthly off-road race afterwards.


----------



## rcdano

I'm gonna be coming over Wednesday night. Do you guys still have 1/12 scale tires available?


----------



## CICR

rcdano said:


> I'm gonna be coming over Wednesday night. Do you guys still have 1/12 scale tires available?



Yes we do.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I know I can't come unless I carpool or the wife gets home early. The 4X4 uses too much gas for me to play for a couple hours.LOL


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> I know I can't come unless I carpool or the wife gets home early. The 4X4 uses too much gas for me to play for a couple hours.LOL


Dang.... I wanted to see how that Awesomatix ran.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Dang.... I wanted to see how that Awesomatix ran.


What? He got one too?

No wonder he can't afford gas...


----------



## Whaley II

I'm from lafayette and was wondering what kind of pan car turnout u guys normally have and what are the rules


----------



## CICR

Big classes have been VTA & 17.5 touring. Pan cars has only been 1/12, 17.5 blinky. I've heard others talk of World GT...


----------



## FrankNitti

Chris \ Brandon

What time will you be open this evening?


----------



## CICR

I'll be there by 4:30

Chris


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> I'll be there by 4:30
> 
> Chris



Cool..!!!! tks :thumbsup:
David


----------



## BadSign

I'm in for 1/12 Saturday. Anyone else?


----------



## crispy

BadSign said:


> I'm in for 1/12 Saturday. Anyone else?


If I make it down, I'll have mine with me.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I will be there with 1/12, WGT, 17.5TC, USGT. I should have something to run unless just VTA shows up.


----------



## CICR

I'll have a 1/12 ready. My son is wanting to race so it will be either him or I.

Chris


----------



## microed

ThrottleKing said:


> I will be there with 1/12, WGT, 17.5TC, USGT. I should have something to run unless just VTA shows up.


Matt and I are coming and I threw together a 17.5, so that would be three including you. I would think there is a good chance there will be at least a couple more.


----------



## BadSign

I had a good time today with 1/12. Finished every race (If you know me, that's a big thing)! Kind of over-tuned the car for the main, but enjoyed racing with Kenyon, Dan, and Brandon. See you guys again, maybe a month from now.


----------



## BadSign

Hey Chris,
Do you have a timeline for when the carpet will be seamed?
Thanks.


----------



## FrankNitti

Chris, will the track be open for practice this Wednesday?


----------



## CICR

BadSign said:


> Hey Chris,
> Do you have a timeline for when the carpet will be seamed?
> Thanks.



I'm picking up a seaming iron tomorrow and will work on getting some done later this week. Doubt we'll have it all done by this weekend, hopefully by next weeks racing.

Chris


----------



## CICR

FrankNitti said:


> Chris, will the track be open for practice this Wednesday?



Yes we will be there Wednesday.


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> Yes we will be there Wednesday.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Chris you have a PM


----------



## BadSign

CICR said:


> I'm picking up a seaming iron tomorrow and will work on getting some done later this week. Doubt we'll have it all done by this weekend, hopefully by next weeks racing.
> 
> Chris


Glad to hear, thanks!


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm selling my Associated Tc 6.1 and RSD 6.2 plus my R1 Wurks 17.5 and 21.5 motors if anyone is interested.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Anyone planning on coming out this Saturday?

I will have the 17.5TC, USGT, 1/12 and WGT with me and ready to go.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Will someone be there a little earlier to get the heat going?LOL


----------



## FrankNitti

Put me down for TC and VTA.


----------



## CICR

ThrottleKing said:


> Will someone be there a little earlier to get the heat going?LOL



I'll get there early and get them fired up.


----------



## CICR

On-road practice tonight, doors open at 5:00, $5.00 for practice until 8:00. We've not been getting many the last few weeks. We are thinking about a monthly or bi-monthly practice instead. Input from racers would be appreciated.


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> On-road practice tonight, doors open at 5:00, $5.00 for practice until 8:00. We've not been getting many the last few weeks. We are thinking about a monthly or bi-monthly practice instead. Input from racers would be appreciated.


I've been at the last few practice nights and the turn out has been real light, so light in fact that I'm the only one there for the most part... , I like having a practice night but from a business stand point just having one to three guy's come out is not going to pay the bill's especially the heating now that colder weather is here.

Monthy or bi-monthy would be fine with me, I will continue to come out and support the track in anyway way I can.

David


----------



## CICR

On-road program tomorrow, Saturday the 15th. Doors open at 10:00, racing starts at 1:00.

We will be discussing a 5 week point series with one throw out, starting the weekend of the 22nd, with a $ cash $ payout for top 3. Possible classes for on-road, VTA, 17.5 touring, 17.5 1/12.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am counting the minutes till tomorrow. I am bringing my Armada with me.


----------



## Matt P.

CICR said:


> On-road program tomorrow, Saturday the 15th. Doors open at 10:00, racing starts at 1:00.
> 
> We will be discussing a 5 week point series with one throw out, starting the weekend of the 22nd, with a $ cash $ payout for top 3. Possible classes for on-road, VTA, 17.5 touring, 17.5 1/12.


This sounds awesome. Some suggestions: I would probably start a point series after thanksgiving. I know some guys are going to indoor champs that weekend. Plus a lot of people may be out of town. I would also suggest doing a points race every other week. So make it a 10 week series with 5 points races. This way you could keep the same layout for two weeks. First week is practice for the points the following week. I'm not sure if your willing to stretch it out like that though.


----------



## regets ama

*11-15*

Thanks for hosting another good racing event for on roaders. Great having that extra 20 minutes between rounds for some testing and charging. VTA continues to be one of your popular classes, might want to invest in an inexpensive weight scale for this class in particular, as well as others, ensuring equal grounds and proper car prep when racing there and other venues that require legal specs to complete. The lack of this technical aspect, even if self imposed, have deterred racers from competing at other locations AND the racers not being prepared when competing at sanctioned events.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## asylum xtreme

I have not done a tech, I admite I have slacked in that aspec. I have gave the benefit of dour to everyone. I will keep a better eye in this. Just to let everyone know, we at CICR have every tech tool there is needed. On the counter of the hobby shop are you will always find a volt meter, and scales. We also have all the tools needed to do any motor or esc check. The tools we have are the same as any large race you go to. If anyone ever suspects cheating please feel free to inform me and I will check anything needed out. If you ever have a motor you would like checked of your own for any reason my self or Chris will be happy to test it for you and let you know your numbers. We are here for you guys. Anything we can do to help we will.


----------



## regets ama

asylum xtreme said:


> If you ever have a motor you would like checked of your own for any reason my self or Chris will be happy to test it for you and let you know your numbers. We are here for you guys. Anything we can do to help we will.


this is terrific service that CICR provides for racers, not many track offer this benefit. take advantage!

thank you.


----------



## rcdano

Yes, another great weekend at CICR! I would love to get in on the points series and the every other weekend sounds great as I work every other weekend but with my luck the points races would fall on the Saturdays that I have to work, lol! Thanks for the cake Saturday also, I hope Brandon had a great birthday!:hat:


----------



## microed

regets ama said:


> Thanks for hosting another good racing event for on roaders. Great having that extra 20 minutes between rounds for some testing and charging. VTA continues to be one of your popular classes, might want to invest in an inexpensive weight scale for this class in particular, as well as others, ensuring equal grounds and proper car prep when racing there and other venues that require legal specs to complete. The lack of this technical aspect, even if self imposed, have deterred racers from competing at other locations AND the racers not being prepared when competing at sanctioned events.
> Keep up the good work!


Good points John. At the very least, it might be a good idea to weigh the cars for the different classes. 

Hope to see you guys again this Saturday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well it looks like I will be back in business this Saturday. My servo gears will be in Wed. I left abruptly this past Saturday disgusted with my driving. I broke the gears in my TC then the next heat I broke the 1/12 gears in the servo. I was not going to rob another car I had and I was just struggling to focus for some reason on my cars that day. I just decided to go home and I was not mad at anyone just disappointed in myself. Maybe I need a different color on the body or something.LOL :freak:


----------



## asylum xtreme

Lol I'm with you I had to get all my green off my oval cars for this year. I did have my vta painted green, but it's cool. Lol. Glad to here your good we all have had them days.


----------



## rcdano

Throttleking, I had the same thing happen Friday night at Indy RC. I wasn't mad at anyone, just myself. Like Brandon said, we all have those days/nights. Must be something in the alignment of the stars this past week, lol!


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Well it looks like I will be back in business this Saturday. My servo gears will be in Wed. I left abruptly this past Saturday disgusted with my driving. I broke the gears in my TC then the next heat I broke the 1/12 gears in the servo. I was not going to rob another car I had and I was just struggling to focus for some reason on my cars that day. I just decided to go home and I was not mad at anyone just disappointed in myself. Maybe I need a different color on the body or something.LOL :freak:





rcdano said:


> Throttleking, I had the same thing happen Friday night at Indy RC. I wasn't mad at anyone, just myself. Like Brandon said, we all have those days/nights. Must be something in the alignment of the stars this past week, lol!


It's been longer than a week, servo in my 1/12 bit the dust last month down there as well. Maybe a "servo virus"?


----------



## CICR

Practice tonight... 5:00-8:00


----------



## CICR

After input from a few of our racers we have decided that the point series will be every other week.

On-road will begin this Saturday the 22nd. Followed by Dec. 6th, 20th, Jan. 3rd & 17th.

We will also be doing tech periodically for weight, battery voltage, etc. We have a voltmeter as well as scales so racers can make sure everything is legal.


----------



## crispy

My suggestion to the guys at Indy RC was just to do RANDOM tech. Pick one car at random and tech it before the race. That way everyone knows they're going to be tech'ed once every six or so races. And it won't take a lot of time on your end.

Easiest way to randomize. Just get an eight sided die (any of those nerd gamer stores have them) and roll it. Match it up to the number of entrant on the heat schedule.

Or...

http://numbergenerator.org/randomnumberbetween1and8


----------



## rcdano

rcdano said:


> Yes, another great weekend at CICR! I would love to get in on the points series and the every other weekend sounds great as I work every other weekend but with my luck the points races would fall on the Saturdays that I have to work, lol! Thanks for the cake Saturday also, I hope Brandon had a great birthday!:hat:





CICR said:


> After input from a few of our racers we have decided that the point series will be every other week.
> 
> On-road will begin this Saturday the 22nd. Followed by Dec. 6th, 20th, Jan. 3rd & 17th.
> 
> We will also be doing tech periodically for weight, battery voltage, etc. We have a voltmeter as well as scales so racers can make sure everything is legal.


See, what'd I tell ya, lol!


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> Practice tonight... 5:00-8:00


See you tonight...:thumbsup:


----------



## Matt P.

CICR said:


> After input from a few of our racers we have decided that the point series will be every other week.
> 
> On-road will begin this Saturday the 22nd. Followed by Dec. 6th, 20th, Jan. 3rd & 17th.
> 
> We will also be doing tech periodically for weight, battery voltage, etc. We have a voltmeter as well as scales so racers can make sure everything is legal.


Awesome, this works out great for me. See you all Saturday!


----------



## FrankNitti

Chris,
I'm not going to make it down this weds, but I will be there Sat. :thumbsup:

David


----------



## ThrottleKing

Ok I can't wait till Saturday. What will the new layout be? Brandon can you post a sketch of the layout? I wish we could have a longer race program because I so look forward to racing down there on Saturdays and I just get home too early and end up having to do family crap.LOL


----------



## regets ama

Thanks again for being open Saturday, lately it is the only day I have available for "sport" time.
I hope you have some success in reaching out to the scoring system people for MYLAPS transmitter issue I had. I know it works properly at Summit, Indy RC, Access, Nashville and Red Mosquito tracks and I hope to use it in my 1/12 scale.


----------



## CICR

ThrottleKing said:


> Ok I can't wait till Saturday. What will the new layout be? Brandon can you post a sketch of the layout? I wish we could have a longer race program because I so look forward to racing down there on Saturdays and I just get home too early and end up having to do family crap.LOL


Probably won't know the layout until I put it down Friday night! :freak:
If I do happen to draw something I'll post it.


Chris


----------



## CICR

regets ama said:


> Thanks again for being open Saturday, lately it is the only day I have available for "sport" time.
> I hope you have some success in reaching out to the scoring system people for MYLAPS transmitter issue I had. I know it works properly at Summit, Indy RC, Access, Nashville and Red Mosquito tracks and I hope to use it in my 1/12 scale.



I've sent an email but have yet to hear back. I'll let you know as soon as I do... 


I'd also like to thank you and every one who has came and showed support for CICR!


----------



## CICR

Is anyone interested in practice Wednesday? Please let me know if you are.

Chris


----------



## BadSign

Hey Chris, Have you got any SXT 3 in stock?


----------



## CICR

BadSign said:


> Hey Chris, Have you got any SXT 3 in stock?



The shop is out and more is ordered. I hope to have by Saturday but if not I have a few new bottles myself. I'll get you one if you need it.


Chris


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> Is anyone interested in practice Wednesday? Please let me know if you are.
> 
> Chris


I was hoping to make it down tonight for practice but we have an audit at work next week and I'll be working late for the next couple of days getting requested info together. 

I'll be there this Saturday for sure...:thumbsup:

David


----------



## regets ama

seems every wednesday is a booked day for me too this month so far but certainly saturday.

carpet looks great now, no tape, thanks for all your hard work


----------



## C&M Motorsports

regets ama said:


> seems every wednesday is a booked day for me too this month so far but certainly saturday.
> 
> carpet looks great now, no tape, thanks for all your hard work


Thanks... It will only get better... :thumbsup:

I'll be in there for a little bit tonight working on barriers & new flappers if anyone needs anything.


Chris


----------



## BadSign

CICR said:


> The shop is out and more is ordered. I hope to have by Saturday but if not I have a few new bottles myself. I'll get you one if you need it.
> 
> 
> Chris


I can't race this weekend, but I'll come buy and pick some up. Thanks!


----------



## ThrottleKing

A guy is selling a RC10R5.1 WGT in the on-road for sale section for $175.00 shipped.


----------



## THE READER

regets ama said:


> seems every wednesday is a booked day for me too this month so far but certainly saturday.
> 
> carpet looks great now, no tape, thanks for all your hard work


John , im planning on driving out there sat to check it out , ill bring my 12th scale cars just in case .place looks great!!:thumbsup:

Bob Yelle


----------



## regets ama

THE READER said:


> John , im planning on driving out there sat to check it out , ill bring my 12th scale cars just in case .place looks great!!:thumbsup:
> 
> Bob Yelle


Excellent, bring your vta too if you want, good track and racers there for vta. I wont have my 1/12 yet but looking forward to running it there.

oh, and if it is chilly, might bring a small space heater, just dont put it on high and trip the circuits on us.


----------



## THE READER

CICR said:


> Is anyone interested in practice Wednesday? Please let me know if you are.
> 
> Chris


Chris, what classis are you running on Friday night oval,? like any kind of touring car , ( vta ) ( usgt)?

thank you for being there for us.
Bob Yelle


----------



## ThrottleKing

Layout was fantastic. Grip level this morning was pretty good overall with some spots around the oval run line a bit tricky but around the first heat it was good all over and in the mains it was awesome. Having three foam tire classes run today really brought up the traction naturally and we had a nice wide groove all day in my opinion. I for sure like the counterclockwise direction as well. Should help out the guys going south in January.:thumbsup:


----------



## BadSign

ThrottleKing said:


> Having three foam tire classes run today really brought up the traction naturally and we had a nice wide groove all day in my opinion.:


3? 1/12 (17.5), WGT, and what else?


----------



## ThrottleKing

BadSign said:


> 3? 1/12 (17.5), WGT, and what else?


They had a legends class also


----------



## C&M Motorsports

THE READER said:


> Chris, what classis are you running on Friday night oval,? like any kind of touring car , ( vta ) ( usgt)?
> 
> thank you for being there for us.
> Bob Yelle



Hey Bob. 

Sometimes guys will run their VTA's on Friday night. If you are planning on coming down I can put the work out to the oval guys about it.


----------



## asylum xtreme

*Prep*

I got the Gravity Rc order in. We are stocked up on all preps, hobby knifes, and the new Gravity Rc body ride height cutting kits. Get them while they last.


----------



## AquaRacer

Chris,
For the 12th scale program you run, is it 5 or 8 minute heats and 8 minute main?. Thinking of coming down to your track in the near future.

Thanks,
Brian B.


----------



## CICR

We run 8 minute heats and 8 minute main...

Chris


----------



## regets ama

*2013 Yokomo BD7*

Looking for good starter 17.5 TC - VTA - USGT roller chassis? My BD7 is for sale with lots of spare parts. $100 takes all. (Set up board not included)

SOLD


----------



## AquaRacer

CICR said:


> We run 8 minute heats and 8 minute main...
> 
> Chris


Thank you Chris!!

Brian


----------



## sjitguy

*Columbus Indiana*

DO you have a phone number for that location and honestly is there anywhere decent I can get a Christmas gift within a couple hundred miles since it is so close to christmas


----------



## regets ama

*Practice*

Just curious if Wednesday will be open for some practice, I am only 70% sure of attending and don't want to ask and then not be able to make it.

Thanks


----------



## davidl

regets ama said:


> Just curious if Wednesday will be open for some practice, I am only 70% sure of attending and don't want to ask and then not be able to make it.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I finally have a Wed that is open and can come. Will you be open?


----------



## regets ama

Practice this wednesday,

As it happens, my 70% chance turned to 100% of *not* being able to make it but thanks for considering.

hope to see you saturday


----------



## CICR

Sorry for the delay guys... Yes I will be at the track tonight for practice.


Chris


----------



## CICR

sjitguy said:


> DO you have a phone number for that location and honestly is there anywhere decent I can get a Christmas gift within a couple hundred miles since it is so close to christmas




PM sent...


----------



## asylum xtreme

I spent 2 hours tonight cleaning the track and it's good to go. Hope to see everyone Saturday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

asylum xtreme said:


> I spent 2 hours tonight cleaning the track and it's good to go. Hope to see everyone Saturday.


WGT ready?


----------



## Waltss2k

If all works out I will be there Saturday with my new Wgt.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I hope to make it this coming Saturday. I have been pretty sick the last few days and I have just stayed home since Wed. I can't remember the last time I cought a bug that kept me down like this.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well to my surprise, The USPS delivered a package to me today. It is Sunday everywhere isn't it? Anyway my new radio came. I have spent the evening binding it and setting it to most of my cars so far. Just a few offroad trucks left to program it to. It seems to do everything the KO does just the buttons and a few names for things are different. I like the "OH Crap" full steering button that it has which the KO did not have, I could have used it in my 1/4 scale a few times. I found a partially melted diode in the module on the KO and since it was a Spektrum module that they don't make anymore going with another Spektum radio made the most since when I have their receivers in all my cars. The only thing I will struggle with I think is the weight of the DX4RPro is so much lighter and it feels like a Tyco controller for now until I get used to it.LOL The drop down wheel is nice too as well as the extra large grip it came with. I for sure am looking forward to coming down this weekend now if not begging for a practice day before then.


----------



## BadSign

I think I'm coming down for 1/12 or WGT this Saturday


----------



## regets ama

*2014 xray t4*

For Sale:
2014 XRAY T4 roller chassis $280.00

Add to above front gear diff (1.0 million cst) & Savox low provide 1251 servo & 30 gram center xray weight all for $325.00

Add to above R1 Wurks 17.5 or 21.5 motor, Tekin RS ESC all for $400.00 Install your reciever/lap counter and go racing. Speed 6 body, Jaco Blue tires and body included.

John S

SOLD


----------



## sjitguy

*Track*

Does this track still exist??


----------



## Waltss2k

Yes in Columbus


----------



## BadSign

On the east side of indianapolis road, just north of the bridge that crosses flat rock river (north of 11th). It's behind the building/church with the blue roof.


----------



## asylum xtreme

We will be open tomorrow 3pm for pratice. If your looking for a good way to spend New Years day come on out all day pratice and get your cars dialed in.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Open up earlier. I don't stay up till midnight and end up making dinosaur noises after too much water with fermented hops, yeast and barley.LOL


----------



## crispy

But he probably is going to...


----------



## asylum xtreme

I know how it is.thats why I c don't do am good lol


----------



## regets ama

asylum xtreme said:


> We will be open tomorrow 3pm for pratice. If your looking for a good way to spend New Years day come on out all day pratice and get your cars dialed in.


 is this for on road or oval


----------



## ThrottleKing

regets ama said:


> is this for on road or oval


I talked to Chris yesterday about opening today so I would assume it is on-road or I guess he would have told me otherwise.


----------



## CICR

On-road practice today.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Some stuff came up and I don't think I will make it down there after all today or Saturday since I have an opportunity to get some OT.


----------



## asylum xtreme

New layout at CICR. Road rail is gone and lay out is nice. Come on out Saturday I can't waif to see everyone.


----------



## ThrottleKing

The track needs to get with the ThrottleJunkies tour and the Midwest tour or the Hurricane to get some big race dates in the future, maybe next years Region 5.


----------



## CICR

Wednesday 1/7- open practice on the road course (new layout). Doors open at 4:30pm. 

Friday 1/9- Oval racing. Street stocks, 1/10 stadium trucks, Legends, VTA cars, 17.5 Nastruck and Breakout racing. Doors open at 4:30pm. 

Saturday 1/10- Onroad racing. Legends, VTA cars, WGT cars, 1/12 scale cars and 17.5 touring cars. Doors open at 10am. 

Hope to see everyone at the track. Have a great week!


----------



## jonesy112

Ill be down there both tomorrow (wed) and saturday. 

Ill even have some shiny new painted bodies with me as well!


----------



## Castradamus

What time do you usually close up on Wednesdays?


----------



## asylum xtreme

Let's pack the track this Saturday. Call everyone you know and tell them to come to CICR sat for some racing.


----------



## crispy

What's the heat situation? 

I'd like to come, but I'll be honest, I can't handle the fumes (even residual) from the kerosene heaters due to my asthma. Certain things just affect my breathing.


----------



## Waltss2k

I'm going to try and make it, but I have to work first thing in the morning.


----------



## Waltss2k

jonesy112 said:


> Ill be down there both tomorrow (wed) and saturday.
> 
> Ill even have some shiny new painted bodies with me as well!


What bodies will those be.


----------



## asylum xtreme

I'm bringing in extra propain heaters this weekend to help keep the building warm.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I can't make it this weekend. Same boat as Crispy but no asthma.


----------



## jonesy112

Looks like quite a few touring cars will be there tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## Matt P.

I will be there with my evo 6 vta. If anyone has a low pro servo they want to sell for cheap $ I may be interested.


----------



## Matt P.

Had a lot of fun today. My VTA car did pretty well considering the motor and battery I used sat in a cold garage for over a year. Not to mention my shoe box for a body. I was running a 3.75 FDR and I should have geared up. Motor was coming off at 110 degrees. Can't wait to race next week.


----------



## cwoods34

Good layout, and the new board system is better! Plenty of grip despite the low temperatures!


----------



## Castradamus

What as TQ in 17.5 touring?


----------



## jonesy112

Castradamus said:


> What as TQ in 17.5 touring?


I don't remember what the overall time was, but I know fast lap of 17.5 went to Cody woods with a 8.19


----------



## Castradamus

That's just what I wanted to know


----------



## rcdano

Did not feel well at all Saturday but decided to show up anyway. I don't think I have ever had a day where I didn't finish any heats or mains. Oh well. Just wanted to say that the track was and looked great, I just wish I could be there every Saturday. Have you guys ever thought about doing an evening on road race program, maybe through the week? It seems like I've noticed a few guys that can't make it on Saturday mornings. Maybe not enough to justify an evening race though, as I know that you tried to have on road practice will minimal success, just wondering.


----------



## regets ama

curious if you will be open wednesday, 1-14, for ON ROAD practice.

Thanks


----------



## asylum xtreme

We will not be having any on road pratice this week.


----------



## regets ama

*On Road*

Will the track be open 1-21, Wednesday for practice?


----------



## CICR

Track will be open but we are having oval practice this week not on-road.


----------



## Castradamus

CICR said:


> Track will be open but we are having oval practice this week not on-road.


----------



## Forer1960

Moneual RYDIS H68 Pro RoboVacMop Hybrid Robot Vacuum Cleaner is latest robot vacuum brand known to me so far.It has Washable dust bin filter.. It cleans better than most of our human cleaning personal - navigates perfectly around the room - perfect - thanks Moneual for producing a robot that can actually do the job


----------



## asylum xtreme

*saturday*

okay guys I a little late posting but this Saturday any class with 8 entries will have a cash race. it will cost 15.00 per class to run come on out and lets run..


----------



## regets ama

*2015 Snowbirds On Road*

We have at least 3 Indy drivers in Florida this week. Cody W and Michael J legitimately wearing shorts for the climate.

Cody representing Serpent in 17.5 TC and Mod TC
Jonesy representing XRay in Mod TC

Available on Live RC if interested.

Have to throw in Monti P as well as he is an Indy Hometown guy as well, now living in Florida, representing Awesomatix in too many classes to mention!

Good luck to all,

Competition? Yes, even Hagberg is there.

I believe Chris S from CICR is also running Oval


----------



## ThrottleKing

I think Reggio and I will be coming down Saturday. Bringing the WGT's and 17.5TC's


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> I think Reggio and I will be coming down Saturday. Bringing the WGT's and 17.5TC's


Come on down :thumbsup: I had a great time running oval Friday night and looking forward to putting the TC on the track Saturday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

*Getting out of 1/12 for a while.*

12R5.2 with a C&M chassis conversion and a Pro1 rear axle conversion. This C&M chassis has only been run three times. It also has the stock chassis and axles as well as stock hubs. It will come with an extra new in the package set of Pro1 hubs. 19 pairs of new PRO1 tires, extra complete front end and two sets of spare lower arms, extra rear pivot block and axle and front ride height shims. Pro1 arbor that fits all pancar wheels and is needed for Pro1 tires. The tires are: 3 pair uncut green rears, 5 pair of blue fronts cut1.65", 4 pair of blue rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut1.65", 2 pair of green rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut 1.58", 2 pair blue fronts cut 1.58" and some old CRC tires that I had laying around. I will be removing the transponder and receiver. Futaba 9650. The Pace esc has a programming box and the instructions as well. I might have forgot a few items but the pictures are of what it comes with other than the receiver and transponder. My price is firm and I don't want to split it up. Novak 17.5 motor and 13.5 Stator. $350


----------



## Waltss2k

*Tamiya F104 with lots of extras For Sale*

If anyone is interested I'm Letting My Tamiya F1 104. Has lots of aluminum upgrades, Stock wheels and tires along with a second set of wheels and tires, all the stock parts along with extra parts, two complete bodies and wings, spectrum s 6020 digital servo, High bite T plate, TRF aluminum damping shock with spring set. Also has the new Exotek Aluminum front end.$200 for everything. Would like to sell local to hopefully help build the F1 class up, as I am not getting out of F1 I have a new CRC F1 on the way.


----------



## ThrottleKing

ThrottleKing said:


> 12R5.2 with a C&M chassis conversion and a Pro1 rear axle conversion. This C&M chassis has only been run three times. It also has the stock chassis and axles as well as stock hubs. It will come with an extra new in the package set of Pro1 hubs. 19 pairs of new PRO1 tires, extra complete front end and two sets of spare lower arms, extra rear pivot block and axle and front ride height shims. Pro1 arbor that fits all pancar wheels and is needed for Pro1 tires. The tires are: 3 pair uncut green rears, 5 pair of blue fronts cut1.65", 4 pair of blue rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut1.65", 2 pair of green rears cut 1.65", 2 pair of XXblue fronts cut 1.58", 2 pair blue fronts cut 1.58" and some old CRC tires that I had laying around. I will be removing the transponder and receiver. Futaba 9650. The Pace esc has a programming box and the instructions as well. I might have forgot a few items but the pictures are of what it comes with other than the receiver and transponder. My price is firm and I don't want to split it up. Novak 17.5 motor and 13.5 Stator. $350


I will sell the car as a roller with the C&M conversion, Stock axle, extra front end and the like new factory chassis, CRC used tires. 
Novak 17.5 motor and 13.5 stator.
Pics are in the onroad for sale section. 

$150 Shipped


----------



## FrankNitti

Oval this Friday ?


----------



## CICR

Yes Sir...


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> Yes Sir...


Cool... Then I'm South bound and down this Friday. :thumbsup:


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Cool... Then I'm South bound and down this Friday. :thumbsup:


Boooooo!


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> Boooooo!


And I miss you to Gary..


----------



## CICR

CICR would like to announce that we are under new management.

Chris Simpson & Chris Walls will take over all day to day operations for CICR…

All classes & schedules will remain as they are and we have plans to update the hobby / concession area.

We are also looking into ways of improving the heating for a more comfortable racing experience.


Thank you, CICR…


----------



## CICR

Oval racing tonight, On-road tomorrow... 

Hoping to have a new layout ready but we could be running the same one in reverse like last week. 

We have an additional scoring loop ordered. It will be much easier to come up with layouts with a mobile loop.

Once again thanks to everyone who comes out...


----------



## scaleracr

Had a good time last week watching everything that could go wrong go wrong! Should be able to make it over a few more times before Nitro season. Hope to see a few Hoosiers in Buckeye land on March 1!
Dennis


----------



## regets ama

-----------


----------



## CICR

We are working tonight on a new layout as well as a new sweeper barrier... I think everyone will love it! We are also doing some work to the building to provide a more comfortable experience...

Hope to see everyone Saturday...


----------



## CICR

We are aware that another track is hosting the US VTA Nationals this weekend so some of our normal crowd may be at that race. We will still be open & racing Saturday as normal. There will be 1/12 17.5, 17.5 touring, etc... If your not attending the VTA Nationals please come down for the afternoon... 
We also should have some new items in the hobby shop from Pro-one, EA Motorsports & Gravity RC...

CICR


----------



## CICR

Track is closed today because of the weather. We will be open tomorrow, Sunday the 22nd. for an on-road practice/test & tune on the new layout. Doors will open Sunday at 12:00.


----------



## microed

Going to try hard to be there next Saturday. Hopefully I can get Matt to come too.


----------



## CICR

microed said:


> Going to try hard to be there next Saturday. Hopefully I can get Matt to come too.



Sounds good... Hope to see you there. 

We had a good practice day Sunday getting the track grooved in. A few touring cars & lots of 1/12! Here's a pic of the new layout.


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> Sounds good... Hope to see you there.
> 
> We had a good practice day Sunday getting the track grooved in. A few touring cars & lots of 1/12! Here's a pic of the new layout.


Tracks looks good... what direction are you running? looks set up for counter clockwise. 
I'll be back and ready for some track time a week from this Saturday.


----------



## crispy

FrankNitti said:


> Tracks looks good... what direction are you running? looks set up for counter clockwise.
> I'll be back and ready for some track time a week from this Saturday.


If it were counter-clockwise, that 90 degree left-hander at the end of the straight would be a KILLER!


----------



## FrankNitti

crispy said:


> If it were counter-clockwise, that 90 degree left-hander at the end of the straight would be a KILLER!


Yeah I saw that, but is that a true 90 degree turn?


----------



## CICR

FrankNitti said:


> Tracks looks good... what direction are you running? looks set up for counter clockwise.
> I'll be back and ready for some track time a week from this Saturday.


We ran clockwise...


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> We ran clockwise...


Thanks..:thumbsup:


----------



## AquaRacer

Franknitti your have a PM.


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer said:


> Franknitti your have a PM.


PM answered


----------



## CICR

Is there any interest in on-road practice this week? Wednesday night?


----------



## CICR

No practice tonight... 

See everyone Friday night for oval & Saturday for on-road... 

Also don't forget about the new items in the hobby shop. 1/12 tires, hubs & axles from Pro-one, Batteries, motors & G-force goodies from EA Motorsports as well as several Gravity Rc products... SXT will also be back in stock along with Protoform bodies. 

Thank you again to everyone who comes out! We can't make it without you guys!


----------



## FrankNitti

Do you have any of the Protoform Dart bodies (reg weight) coming in?


----------



## CICR

I have a GX coming in but I'll try to get some in on the next order.


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> I have a GX coming in but I'll try to get some in on the next order.


Thanks, I'll take one for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have a NIP Parma '69 Camaro VTA body that I had won at Summit in a raffle. $15 

Still have Orca 13.5 for sale $40


----------



## davidl

*Open 3/4 Wed Night?*

Will you be open on Wed night 3/4? I will come if you are.

David Lee


----------



## CICR

Yes I'll be there 5-9 tonight for on-road practice.


----------



## CICR

On-road racing today. Doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00...


----------



## rcdano

Any on road practice this week anytime?


----------



## CICR

On-road practice Wednesday 5:00-9:00...


----------



## rcdano

Guys, I apologize for getting a little aggravated last night, I don't know if anyone noticed or not but if they did, I just wanted to apologize, I mean no ill will towards anyone. These damn cars can just give me a headache sometimes.


----------



## redrider1940

rcdano said:


> Guys, I apologize for getting a little aggravated last night, I don't know if anyone noticed or not but if they did, I just wanted to apologize, I mean no ill will towards anyone. These damn cars can just give me a headache sometimes.


seems like you wouldn't be so mean seems like it


----------



## rcdano

Id like to never get these cars figured out.


----------



## CICR

On-road racing tomorrow 3/14. Doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00...

Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## CICR

Thinking about selling my Associated 6.2 with spares. If anyone is interested please send me a PM or talk with me tomorrow at the track.

Thanks


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> On-road racing tomorrow 3/14. Doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00...
> 
> Hope to see everyone there!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Waltss2k

Be there tomorrow. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin

Walt, Get that F1 car up and running?

chuck


----------



## CICR

On-road practice & 1/12 racing tonight... Doors open at 4:30, racing at 7:00. Practice only fee is $5.00, 1/12 practice & racing for Wednesday is $10.00... 1/12 program will run quick and will be finished around 9:00...


----------



## regets ama

would have liked to run with y'all especially on a shortened program, but n/a for me. 

got some TCs coming down for saturday action.


----------



## shutes

What classes are you running on sat


----------



## shutes

Would like to come down and run


----------



## CICR

Popular classes lately have been 17.5 touring, 17.5 1/12, & WGT.


----------



## rcdano

How was the turnout last night and how'd it go?


----------



## shutes

CICR said:


> Popular classes lately have been 17.5 touring, 17.5 1/12, & WGT.


Ty is there any certain tire for 17.5


----------



## Lanracer

17.5 Touring Car uses Jaco Blues. They sell them for $25 at the track.


----------



## CICR

rcdano said:


> How was the turnout last night and how'd it go?


Disappointing!

I did post late so I hope next week will be better.


----------



## rcdano

CICR said:


> Disappointing!
> 
> I did post late so I hope next week will be better.


Dang it! Well, hang in there, I'll be there this coming Wednesday.


----------



## ThrottleKing

What about Sunday. Is there a possibility of Sunday practice/racing or late Saturday practice?


----------



## CICR

ThrottleKing said:


> What about Sunday. Is there a possibility of Sunday practice/racing or late Saturday practice?


Only if there was a possibility of a decent crowd. I can't open the place up and sit in there all day for just 2 people.

I'm always open to ideas to make CICR a better place to race!


----------



## CICR

Thank you to the guys who made it down Saturday to race. Please keep an eye out here and on facebook as I'm trying to put together a CASH race. Race details will be posted this week.


----------



## regets ama

Having visited the on road tracks in Indiana, CICR has the best track available for on road. I would really like to see the roar region race there. Good carpet, good seating, good driver stand and plenty of grip



Not a big fan of cash races. Cash seems to turn into crash but may be worth a try. I'd show up and donate.


----------



## rcdano

Roll call for Wednesday night 1/12 scale racing. Who's gonna be there?


----------



## BadSign

Keep this going through the next two months, I can join you guys in the summer.


----------



## TMoney18

I'll have my 1/12 there Wednesday.


----------



## CICR

Sounds like we should have a good group for Wednesday night!


----------



## regets ama

Chris
Would you have any foam tires FRONT that would fit my xray comparable to blue or double blue for Wednesday ?
Might try to come down. Or al least Saturday


----------



## CICR

Yes I have both...


----------



## rcdano

Great racing at CICR last night. If your not there, your missing out. Thanks to Chris for taking the time to do this for us. I can't make it every Saturday but this gives me an opportunity to still support the track. Guys, bring em' out on Wednesdays, it's a blast!


----------



## CICR

Thanks again for making it out to race Dan...


----------



## CICR

Ok everyone make sure your Saturday May 2nd is open! CICRs first big event. The Central Indiana Carpet Championships... Please have a look at the race flier & let me know if you have any questions.
Thanks, Chris


----------



## shutes

Count me in vta and usgt


----------



## CICR

shutes said:


> Count me in vta and usgt


Great! I think it will be an awesome event.


----------



## CICR

Here's just a reminder about Wednesday night 1/12 racing & open practice. 04/01/15


----------



## Miller Time

What Time does racing practice/start? and what time do you usually get done?


----------



## CICR

I'm there by 4:30 and racing starts at 7:00... Last week we were done by 9:00...


----------



## CICR

Working on a new lay-out last night & tonight. I'll post up a pic in the morning.

Wednesday night 1/12 racing & open practice. 04/08/15


----------



## Miller Time

Is there anything going on on Sundays?


----------



## CICR

Miller Time said:


> Is there anything going on on Sundays?


Not usually but if there's a group interested, I'd be happy to get something going.


----------



## CICR

New layout 4-8-15. On-road practice & 1/12 racing this evening. Doors open at 4:30, racing start at 7:00...


----------



## CICR

Door prizes & raffle items are starting to come in for the Central Indiana Carpet Championships! Here's some very nice things from Team Associated & Reedy. I really appreciate their support.


----------



## microed

Chris,

Do you have any VTA motors in stock?


----------



## CICR

microed said:


> Chris,
> 
> Do you have any VTA motors in stock?


I'm sorry I do not.


----------



## regets ama

*On Road*

The new layout is good, fast, technical and fun. Kind of like looking in a mirror from last week's.

If the whole layout could be shifted to the left just a foot or so it would also be less terrorizing for some of us.

Thanks for all your hard work.

And for onlookers, they have an EA Trinity D4 17.5 1S (short stack) in stock and priced right! Right now that seems to be the motor of choice for TC and 1/12.


----------



## CICR

Thanks John, I'll get it shifted over some. Also Thank you for the kind words not only on your last post but on previous. I'm just trying to provide the best facility I can with what I have to work with. Now if I could only get people to come race.


----------



## CICR

Looks like there will be some new out of town racers coming in tomorrow to warm up for the CICC race May 2nd. To show my appreciation to them and all my regular racers, I'm going to offer free pizza before the first round of heats to anyone racing. 

I hope everyone can make it out for free pizza & great racing!


----------



## microed

CICR said:


> I'm going to offer free pizza before the first round of heats to anyone racing.


Free pizza? I am on my way.


----------



## Wolfmantroy

What days do ya'll race over there? And what time?


----------



## Miller Time

Had fun running there this afternoon. Looking forward to my next trip over.


----------



## microed

I had a great time racing today. 

Thanks Chris for the pizza and the loaner transponder.

Thanks Cody Woods for helping with my car today.


----------



## CICR

Wolfmantroy said:


> What days do ya'll race over there? And what time?



On-road practice & 1/12 racing, Wednesday evening 4:30 pm -

Oval Racing, Friday evening 4:30 pm -

On-road racing, Saturday 10:00 am -


----------



## CICR

microed said:


> I had a great time racing today.
> 
> Thanks Chris for the pizza and the loaner transponder.
> 
> Thanks Cody Woods for helping with my car today.



Thanks for coming... :wave:


----------



## Wolfmantroy

CICR said:


> On-road practice & 1/12 racing, Wednesday evening 4:30 pm -
> 
> Oval Racing, Friday evening 4:30 pm -
> 
> On-road racing, Saturday 10:00 am -


Thank you.


----------



## Miller Time

Troy, you wanna run Saturday? I might make the trip over again


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> Troy, you wanna run Saturday? I might make the trip over again


I believe the Fab 4 (myself, Jonesy, Adam, and John) will be there to pillage and plunder.


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> I believe the Fab 4 (myself, Jonesy, Adam, and John) will be there to pillage and plunder.


If I do make it, I'm stock for another week. Might bring a USGT


----------



## CICR

Track will be open this evening for on-road practice and 1/12 racing. I've made a few small tweaks to the new layout for some of the faster classes. More then likely this will be the layout for the Central Indiana Carpet Championships.


----------



## mooby64

*Quick Question*

I am coming down for your Carpet Champs and was wondering if you use an RC3 or an RC4 decoder?


----------



## CICR

MyLaps RC4


----------



## AquaRacer

CICR you have a PM..


----------



## CICR

Track will be open this evening for on-road practice and 1/12 racing... Doors open at 4:30...


----------



## CICR

We will not be having oval racing May 1'st in order to allow pit setup & practice for The Central Indiana Carpet Championships on May 2nd. Doors will open Friday evening at 5:00 and we will be closing promptly at 10:00... Practice fee for Friday May 1'st will be $10.00...


----------



## penbert66

What is the schedule for tonight & tomorrow, I would like to stop by and check out the track


----------



## CICR

Oval racing tonight doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:30... Tomorrow On-road racing, doors open at 10:00, racing starts at 1:00...


----------



## CICR

On-road racing tomorrow, doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00... Weather is not looking good for outdoor activities. Why not spend it at the carpet track getting ready for the Central Indiana Carpet Championships? The layout is grooved up nice with plenty of grip! There's only a few more days to get track time before CICC.


----------



## CICR

Here's a shot of the door prizes for the Central Indiana Carpet Championships. Lots of great stuff from our very generous sponsors. Still expecting items from a few more sponsors too!


----------



## Miller Time

Looking forward to it. sounds like it should be a talent packed event.


----------



## regets ama

*On Road Carpet*

hearing alot of chatter on full fields of mod and stock 1/12. should be a good show


----------



## BadSign

regets ama said:


> hearing alot of chatter on full fields of mod and stock 1/12. should be a good show


I'm in for stock. Should be fun. Maybe WGT.


----------



## cwoods34

BadSign said:


> I'm in for stock. Should be fun. Maybe WGT.


I know of someone who was getting a WGT built only a couple of days ago..... I wonder if he'll have it done for Saturday......


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I know of someone who was getting a WGT built only a couple of days ago..... I wonder if he'll have it done for Saturday......


depends how motivated his mechanic is


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> depends how motivated his mechanic is


Rumor is that he is VERY motivated.


----------



## davidl

jonesy112 said:


> depends how motivated his mechanic is



Concur


----------



## davidl

cwoods34 said:


> Rumor is that he is VERY motivated.


You must be making a mint on this one!:hat:


----------



## cwoods34

davidl said:


> You must be making a mint on this one!:hat:


What are you talking about?


----------



## regets ama

*diff balls*

Chris, do you carry any 3mm diff balls, my 96 gears all take 3mm while my stock spurs take the xray supplied 1/8th

or maybe you have 96 spur gear accepting 1/8th


----------



## CICR

Sorry but I don't have any 96t & actually I find that unusual that you can run that big of gear & still get a pinion on it. Most mod guys run that size because of the smaller pinions they run. I think I have some smaller spurs around 80t that take 1/8" balls. I can order you some diff balls if you need me to.


----------



## Miller Time

With the tire sizes we run 94 is the biggest I can safely run, and I prefer 92


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> With the tire sizes we run 94 is the biggest I can safely run, and I prefer 92


Oh well. Didn't see 92 or 94 in stock anywhere when I ordered last week. If the tires are a tad tall so be it


----------



## Matt P.

Chris,

Do you have any rear ride height adjusters that would work with your WGT car? I would like to buy a set if possible.


----------



## CICR

Matt P. said:


> Chris,
> 
> Do you have any rear ride height adjusters that would work with your WGT car? I would like to buy a set if possible.


I do... I have IRS sets.


----------



## CICR

Pit setup tonight 5:00-10:00 pm for the Central Indiana Carpet Championships. Track is also open if you choose, fee for tonight's practice is $10.00. Sign ups will also be taken so you won't have to mess with that on race day. Track opens at 8:00 am Saturday & racing starts at noon.


----------



## Matt P.

Chris,
Than you for hosting a great event. I had a lot of fun. We all appreciate your hard work and commitment to bring us another great place to race.


----------



## edonsohc

thanks for a great event. I had lots of fun and hope to make it back soon.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Definitely a huge thanks to Chris for all his hard work in making this big race happen. 

For those that missed it, you missed a good one.

With the high level of grip and the cleanliness of the carpet this has got to be the best layout I have raced indoors. 

Certainly my favorite indoor racetrack.


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Definitely a huge thanks to Chris for all his hard work in making this big race happen.
> 
> For those that missed it, you missed a good one.
> 
> With the high level of grip and the cleanliness of the carpet this has got to be the best layout I have raced indoors.
> 
> Certainly my favorite indoor racetrack.


Race results anyone??


----------



## CICR

I'll get them posted ASAP.


----------



## shutes

*thanks*

Thanks to Chris for a great race had an amazing time can't wait to do it again


----------



## CICR

I'd like to thank everyone who make it out for the CICC. I hope you guys had a great time.


----------



## CICR

7369 laps ran Saturday!


----------



## ThrottleKing

I guess it is time for another layout then to even out the carpet elsewhere.LOL


----------



## CICR

*Results*


----------



## regets ama

Thank you Chris and supporting staff.

Well organized and run event. I'd come back just for the home cooked sloppy joe's!


----------



## BadSign

I'm taking a temporary vacation from racing, so I'm putting some cars up for sale. For right now, you can have a CRC WGT built by world famous and former national champion davidl. I'm keeping receiver, motor, and speed control, but will include a servo, good tires, and a CRC/ Black Art 86GT with no rips or tears. $125 takes it. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Who is coming down this Saturday to race? The weather is calling for rain.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am directing this towards Lanny, Nick, Houston. Bring down your USGT's.


----------



## CICR

Racing Saturday will still be the CICC layout. I don't think I'm going to have time to get a new one done. So one more week of this great track. See you guys Saturday.


----------



## CICR

On-road practice & 1/12 racing Tonight... Doors open at 4:30, racing at 7:00. Practice & racing for Wednesday is $10.00... There's an all new layout that's quite different then normal. See you there!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Getting stuff ready to head down and check out the new layout.


----------



## CICR

Track is open this week. Wednesday evening for on-road, Friday evening for oval, & Saturday on-road. Please try & make it if you can. The track can really use your support.

Thank you...


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Dang, I wish I had been thinking. I went right past you tonight for a meeting I had in Seymour Indiana. I could have done some practice on the way home. I need it!


----------



## Miller Time

This coming Saturday, I'm working on getting a few guys together to run USGT. Anyone else interested?


----------



## CICR

Track will be open tonight for on-road practice/racing. Doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00. Track will not be open Friday or Saturday this week. I am expecting several out of town racers for USGT next Saturday, June 6th. Please try & make it if you can.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## CICR

Track will be open tonight for on-road practice/racing. Doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00. Track is also back to normal Friday & Saturday schedule this week. Friday night oval racing & Saturday on-road. Please don't forget about a few out of town USGT guys making the trip to CICR Saturday. I hope to see everyone this week.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Good day at the track. Traction was great. 

Thanks Chris for your time hard work.:thumbsup:


----------



## CICR

Thank you Jeremiah as well as everyone who made it out last week. Track will be open as usual this week, Wednesday & Saturday...


----------



## latemodel100

I may have over looked it. Classes for Oval Night?


----------



## CICR

Lately pancar breakout 4.5 seconds & MUDboss have been popular. 3 cars make a class however.


----------



## latemodel100

I moved this to the right thread sorry On Road guys, LOL


----------



## latemodel100

Looking to coming down for some Road as well, do you have the USGT Wheels and Tires in stock, I think I have everything I need to make a go at that but the wheels and tires.


----------



## CICR

Yes Sir. I have Gravity RC in stock.


----------



## latemodel100

Sweet.


----------



## CICR

Track is open tonight for on-road practice/racing. Doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00.


----------



## latemodel100

What is the weekly schedule?


----------



## CICR

Every Wednesday evening 4:30-? on-road practice & racing. Every other Friday evening 4:30-? oval practice & racing. Every Saturday 10:00 am-? on-road practice & racing.

This is an off week for oval.


----------



## latemodel100

Cool thank you.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Not sure I can make it down there this Saturday. Overtime is available Saturday and I was planing on going to Joliet Sunday since it is the start of their point series.


----------



## CICR

Track is open this week. Friday evening for oval, & Saturday on-road. If there's enough to race I'm thinking about going to 3 heats and main to give guys a little more racing for the money. Please try & make it if you can the track can really use your support.
Thank you...


----------



## latemodel100

Still not quite setup and ready but Ill be there very soon. Waiting on the final pieces and parts to arrive and get built.

Can't wait.


----------



## CICR

Track is open for on-road this week. Wednesday evening doors open at 4:30. Saturday track opens at 10:00...


----------



## latemodel100

Best way to mount Rubber tires to the rims.......

All four treads in the same direction?


----------



## Lanracer

latemodel100 said:


> Best way to mount Rubber tires to the rims.......
> 
> All four treads in the same direction?


If you are asking about USGT tires, I have never noticed a difference with how they are mounted. Any way seems fine to me.


----------



## latemodel100

Yup USGT exactly..... Ok cool thanks.


----------



## BadSign

Chris, do you have VTA tires and wheels in stock?


----------



## CICR

Sorry I do not.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Well I put the bug in peoples ear to come down tomorrow for some USGT. I got a couple maybes and and two for sure USGT cars. Hopefully the guys come down and find out how much fun USGT is on a track with good grip.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Thanks Chris for the fun today.

Had a fairly good turnout for USGT and 17.5TC. 

Track was in great shape and excellent traction as always.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lanracer

Had a great time, great bunch of guys to hang with all day.


----------



## FrankNitti

Chris, thanks for letting us run 3 heats and a main, I had a great time at the track yesterday. :thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

*2013 Yokomo BD7*

SOLD, IT'S GONG MOD TC TO A LOCAL RACER
FOR SALE

Yokomo 2013 BD7 Touring Car

Recently run at CICR after refreshing parts and set up in USGT. Very competitive chassis. Would also make great VTA or 17.5 TC.

Many extra parts as noted in photo along with extra gear diff (set up for front) and installed Futaba BLS 551 competition servo, pink/blue springs.

Race Ready! Install your electronics, tires and body of choice and you are racing tomorrow.

$175.00 for all ($125.00 less servo)


----------



## jboylan

looking to maybe try onroad again this fall. what classes get the most turnout on a regular basis? in the past i did usgt. i enjoyed that but would be open to try something else. does f1 have any support?


----------



## CICR

Thank you Jeremiah, Lanny, Frank & everyone else who came out Saturday. It was a great day of racing! You guys supporting CICR is really helping through the slow summer months! Thank you again!


Please see results from Saturday.


----------



## CICR

jboylan said:


> looking to maybe try onroad again this fall. what classes get the most turnout on a regular basis? in the past i did usgt. i enjoyed that but would be open to try something else. does f1 have any support?



USGT, 17.5 Touring, 17.5 1/12 have been the popular classes. I could see F1 being a good class. I know I want one!


----------



## BadSign

I've got an F1, would love to race it.


----------



## jboylan

BadSign said:


> I've got an F1, would love to race it.


Yeah I'm quite interested in running an f1 class. It seems like there could just be enough people to make a class. I just don't know if i would want to have one as my only car. On days without enough people I don't think I'd want to toss it in with the usgt cars.


----------



## BadSign

jboylan said:


> Yeah I'm quite interested in running an f1 class. It seems like there could just be enough people to make a class. I just don't know if i would want to have one as my only car. On days without enough people I don't think I'd want to toss it in with the usgt cars.


I understand completely. My f1 is the only car I have ready right now, but That will change soon.


----------



## CICR

Track will be open tonight for on-road practice not tomorrow (Wednesday) like normal. It will also be open normal hours Friday & Saturday this week. I realize that Saturday is the 4th but the early program will be over in time for evening celebrations & get togethers.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## ThrottleKing

CICR said:


> Track will be open tonight for on-road practice not tomorrow (Wednesday) like normal. It will also be open normal hours Friday & Saturday this week. I realize that Saturday is the 4th but the early program will be over in time for evening celebrations & get togethers.
> 
> Thanks, Chris


I can't make it this weekend due to family gathering noon Saturday, I hope the others can make it.


----------



## cwoods34

Maybe I'll have this 1/12 running by Saturday....


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

I think for RC F1 racing to be successful locally, it might be good to follow the UF1 rules. I believe there are other tracks in the Midwest using those rules as well as some of the big onroad races within driving distance from central Indiana.


----------



## FrankNitti

My parts should be in by Thursday, I plan on coming down Saturday.


----------



## BadSign

IndyRC_Racer said:


> I think for RC F1 racing to be successful locally, it might be good to follow the UF1 rules. I believe there are other tracks in the Midwest using those rules as well as some of the big onroad races within driving distance from central Indiana.


Agreed. Unfortunately for me, my track time will be sparse until about October.


----------



## jonesy112

I will be down there Saturday as well!


----------



## AquaRacer

Do you think there will be enough people to run USGT or 12th scale?


----------



## jonesy112

AquaRacer said:


> Do you think there will be enough people to run USGT or 12th scale?


Usually 12th has the biggest turnout, so that will run for sure. Isn't usually has a decent turnout as well


----------



## FrankNitti

AquaRacer said:


> Do you think there will be enough people to run USGT or 12th scale?


I'll have my USGT with me, so come on down!!!! There will be plenty of track time to get dailed in. :thumbsup:


----------



## regets ama

*7-4*

several racers from indy and around have voiced participation on the 4th particular to usgt, 17.5TC and 1/12,,,,,,,,,,,,should be a good showing.


----------



## regets ama

*Announcement*

*BREAKING NEWS*

Local Indy driver from Fort Wayne gets factory sponsorship from Serpent.

Congratulations to Adam Russell. 

Both On Road and Off Road talent recognized for consistent quality podium finishes in the Midwest.

Nice work Adam!


----------



## CICR

Thank you again to everyone who make it out to CICR on the 4th.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Unfortunately I will miss this coming Saturday. Family duties.


----------



## CICR

Track is open for on-road this week. This afternoon doors open at 4:30. Saturday track opens at 10:00 AM...


----------



## CICR

On-road racing & practice this afternoon, doors open at 4:30. Oval racing Friday, doors open at 4:30. On-road racing Saturday, doors open at 10:00AM... There will be a new layout for Saturday as well...


----------



## CICR

On-road racing & practice this afternoon, doors open at 4:30. On-road racing Saturday, doors open at 10:00AM... The new layout is good! Hope to see you there...


----------



## Miller Time

You guys running this Saturday the 1st?


----------



## Miller Time

Looks good for me to race Saturday, USGT and 12th scale, Cody is thinking of making the trip, and I've talked to 2 others who are interested.


----------



## cwoods34

I need to confirm with my primary sponsor what my schedule is this weekend......


----------



## jonesy112

I am planning on being there this saturday as well.


----------



## CICR

On-road racing & practice this afternoon. Friday evening for oval, & Saturday on-road. Please try & make it if you can. The track can really use your support.
Thank you...


----------



## regets ama

*Saturday, 8-1*

Planning on usgt or 17.5 TC for a few of us from Indy.

Chris, we are also running 1/12 in 13.5 mode for Southern Nats prep if you dont mind. Dont embarrass us with your 17.5, just turn your throttle EPA down to 75%.

Sure would like to see some VTA action from fellow Indy racers someday at Columbus.


----------



## CICR

I'd like to get VTA going again too. Let me know what I need to do to get the ball rolling!

Chris


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

CICR said:


> I'd like to get VTA going again too. Let me know what I need to do to get the ball rolling!
> 
> Chris


It might help if you post what rules package you are currently using in VTA (USVTA or ROAR) and what procedures you are using to tech the cars.

Nothing kills a class like VTA faster than having individuals not following the rules (such as being way under-weight or running the wrong batteries/speed control settings)


----------



## ThrottleKing

CICR said:


> I'd like to get VTA going again too. Let me know what I need to do to get the ball rolling!
> 
> Chris


I have one ready to go now, just need a free Saturday to come down. Seems like here lately something is always popping up that requires me and/or my pocketbook.


----------



## CICR

On-road practice/racing tomorrow. Doors open at 10:00AM.


----------



## IndyRC_Racer

Where is the best place to find out what classes are being run at CICR and what rules are being followed at CICR?

Is the racing on Saturday a laid back affair where everyone is a "gentleman racer" who follows the rules without needing tech inspection?

I apologize for posting a rules question again, but I didn't notice any response.

Thanks.

----------

FYI: I had my Hobbytalk username long before there was a facility with a similar name on the SE side of Indianapolis. I am in no way affliated with that facility even though I do race there.


----------



## jonesy112

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Where is the best place to find out what classes are being run at CICR and what rules are being followed at CICR?
> 
> Is the racing on Saturday a laid back affair where everyone is a "gentleman racer" who follows the rules without needing tech inspection?
> 
> I apologize for posting a rules question again, but I didn't notice any response.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ----------
> 
> FYI: I had my Hobbytalk username long before there was a facility with a similar name on the SE side of Indianapolis. I am in no way affliated with that facility even though I do race there.


Chris can provide more information, but usually the classes that are run most often are USGT, 17.5 TC and 1/12th scale. 

The ruleset used for the classes are USVTA and ROAR respectively. There isnt a tech for club races because everyone there is a gentleman racer that respects the rules and the other racers enough to follow the rules. There was a full tech at the Trophy race they had in may, and I dont think there was a single issue at all with anyone not passing. 

Even though there normally isnt tech on a club race, Chris will not hesitate to "surprise" tech before a round if there is any rumor of shenanigans going on. 

Cheating has never been an issue in any class at all at CICR, and I doubt there ever will be an issue with it given the great racers that call that track their home.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Shenanigans.LOL


----------



## davidl

ThrottleKing said:


> Shenanigans.LOL


My thoughts exactly. That word has too many letters for Mike to pull off the keyboard.


----------



## Miller Time

jonesy112 said:


> .....
> 
> Cheating has never been an issue in any class at all at CICR, and I doubt there ever will be an issue with it given the great racers that call that track their home.


I'm not so sure, I think Cody's mod was running on shenanigans :freak: meow


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> I'm not so sure, I think Cody's mod was running on shenanigans :freak: meow


I credit all of my success(?) on that day to your awesome tire truer.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Gonna come down this weekend I believe with Reggio and put in some laps with something. WGT,VTA, USGT, 17.5TC.


----------



## CICR

IndyRC_Racer said:


> Where is the best place to find out what classes are being run at CICR and what rules are being followed at CICR?
> 
> Is the racing on Saturday a laid back affair where everyone is a "gentleman racer" who follows the rules without needing tech inspection?
> 
> I apologize for posting a rules question again, but I didn't notice any response.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ----------
> 
> FYI: I had my Hobbytalk username long before there was a facility with a similar name on the SE side of Indianapolis. I am in no way affliated with that facility even though I do race there.



Michael pretty much covered it. It's laid back but if guys feel we need to do tech then it can be done.


----------



## CICR

On-road racing & practice this afternoon, doors open at 4:30. Oval racing Friday, doors open at 4:30. On-road racing Saturday, doors open at 10:00AM...


----------



## Lanracer

ThrottleKing said:


> Gonna come down this weekend I believe with Reggio and put in some laps with something. WGT,VTA, USGT, 17.5TC.


Anybody else in for VTA or USGT Saturday?


----------



## ThrottleKing

Oh Yeah!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Chris

Do you have the black USGT premounts?


----------



## CICR

I don't have pre mounts but I do have black wheels & tire sets with inserts. You'll have to glue them up.


----------



## CICR

Track is open tonight for on-road practice, doors open at 4:30. On-road practice/racing Saturday, doors open at 10:00 am


----------



## CICR

On-road racing & practice this afternoon, doors open at 4:30. Oval racing Friday, doors open at 4:30. On-road racing Saturday, doors open at 10:00AM...


----------



## CICR

There's some interested in running Sunday this week instead of Saturday...

On-road racing this week will be Sunday (9/6/15) doors open at 10:00, racing starts at 1:00... I'm also considering making this a permanent change if Sunday works better for the racers. Please let me know your thoughts on this.

Chris


----------



## jonesy112

I'll be there. Sounds like it's going to be a good turnout from everyone I've talked to 

Hope to see everyone out there


----------



## regets ama

*sunday*

chris, hope to make it sunday. if you have one of your specialty built power supplies available for purchase i would like to get one. son in law needs one. best if bullet female connectors were soldered on vertically, 4mm


----------



## AquaRacer

I'll be there Sunday!! Looking forward to it.


----------



## CICR

*9-6-15 results*

Here are top 3 in all classes from this Sundays. It was a great day of racing. Thank you to every one who came out to support CICR!!!


----------



## CICR

On-road practice this evening doors open at 4:30.

The weekend on-road schedule is changing also. After speaking to several regulars, I have decided to move on-road racing to Sunday. Time will remain the same for Sundays, doors open at 10:00 racing starts around 1:00...


Thanks again to everyone who supports CICR!


----------



## FrankNitti

CICR said:


> On-road practice this evening doors open at 4:30.
> 
> The weekend on-road schedule is changing also. After speaking to several regulars, I have decided to move on-road racing to Sunday. Time will remain the same for Sundays, doors open at 10:00 racing starts around 1:00...
> 
> 
> Thanks again to everyone who supports CICR!



Chris,
I'll be out of town the next two Sunday's but I plan on making it down 
on the 27th.

-David


----------



## Waltss2k

I plan on making it down there soon. I have my Serpent Eryx 411 3.0 chassis for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I plan on taking full advantage of the track Sunday to prepare for the Southern Nats. 

I hope you all can join me.:thumbsup:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Chris, 

You have a PM.


----------



## CICR

Track is open tonight for on-road practice, doors open at 4:30. On-road practice/racing Sunday, doors open at 10:00 am


----------



## CICR

On-road practice/racing this evening doors open at 4:30.

Oval Friday night, doors open at 4:30. New cars showing up every week for break out, Mudboss class is growing, as well as 13.5 Tour spec.

Sunday on-road, doors open at 10:00am. Please try & make it out this week if you can. The track can use your support!

Thank you...


----------



## ThrottleKing

Look out now. I got the M06 ready to go. LOL

Looking forward to coming down in the morning.


----------



## ThrottleKing

I have some friends coming down from Chicago and maybe a fellow from Louisville to run at Columbus this coming Sunday. Alot of guys are going to the Halloween Classic but for those of you that can race on Sunday I would appreciate it if you would come out Sunday and show them some great Hoosier hospitality and good racing you all show.:thumbsup:

Thanks
Jeremiah


----------



## rcdano

Had a great time yesterday even though I finally figured out what was wrong with my car in the middle of the main. Nothing like throwing everything I could at the car only to find out the problem was in the radio settings. Just something I took for granted. Looking forward to getting back! Thanks Chris for all your hard work!


----------



## CICR

Track is open tonight for on-road practice, doors open at 4:30. On-road practice/racing Sunday, doors open at 10:00 am


----------



## ThrottleKing

ON-Road Practice today 5:00 - 10:00

Sunday Racing OPEN at 9:00, RACE at 1:00


----------



## ThrottleKing

Track is very very good tonight. 

Hope to see all in the morning.

Track opens up at 9:00


----------



## ThrottleKing

Dare I say it?

Yes, the track was crazy good today. Best it has ever been.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Saw a few 9.5's today in 17.5TC:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankNitti

ThrottleKing said:


> Dare I say it?
> 
> Yes, the track was crazy good today. Best it has ever been.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## CICR

Track is open tonight for on-road practice, doors open at 5:00. On-road practice/racing Sunday, doors open at 10:00 am


----------



## ThrottleKing

Here is a link to the page on RC Tech.




http://www.rctech.net/forum/indiana-michigan-racing/894704-cicr-carpet-road.html


----------



## cwoods34

I want to thank Chris for maintaining a great facility and for not only allowing us to race and practice but for also listening to our feedback and doing the best he can to accomodate. I did better than I expected at the Halloween Classic last weekend and I'd like to think that all of the practice at CICR has helped me tremendously. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> I want to thank Chris for maintaining a great facility and for not only allowing us to race and practice but for also listening to our feedback and doing the best he can to accomodate. I did better than I expected at the Halloween Classic last weekend and I'd like to think that all of the practice at CICR has helped me tremendously. :thumbsup:


AMEN - I can't make it there as often as I would like but it is shaping up to be a great place with a good mix of talent.


----------



## IndyHobbies.com

Is CIRC open on Saturday afternoon currently? The Indy Admirals are doing a big public Kiwanis event tomorrow (Kiwanis Duck Splash) at Mill Race Park in Columbus. Several of us also run cars so I was going to suggest that those members stop by to take a look after or practice. Its close by I think.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Got myself a new WGT lid painted up for the season.

See everyone in the morning.


----------



## regets ama

Thanks Chris for the great facility. Super job with the change in the track far left upper corner, much more driver friendly.


----------



## CICR

Thank you to each and every one who continues to show support for CICR... I couldn't do it without you!


Track is open this week for on-road. Wednesday evening doors open at 4:30. Sunday doors open at 10:00, racing starts at 1:00...


----------



## Miller Time

I'm 50/50 for Sunday. How about Woods and Jonesy?


----------



## jonesy112

Miller Time said:


> I'm 50/50 for Sunday. How about Woods and Jonesy?


We both will be there. As well as Adam. I believe there is a good chance john will be there as well.


----------



## anr211

I'm in! Bring em out


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> I'm 50/50 for Sunday. How about Woods and Jonesy?


Yep, I'll be there.


----------



## Miller Time

OK, I'm leaning toward showing, just depends on how work and other issues go. Also trying to get Bushnell to show up.


----------



## FrankNitti

Can someone tell me how far the track is from the Bartholomew County 4H fairgrounds? BCRCF is hosting an RC swap meet and I'm want to go to it before coming to the track. 

Tks, David


----------



## CICR

It's just a few miles from the track.


----------



## FrankNitti

Thanks Chris, I'll see you Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Miller Time

Hey Cody, just because everyone thinks the classes are too fast, I'm putting a 3.0 and a 3cell in my TC..... wanna race


----------



## cwoods34

Miller Time said:


> Hey Cody, just because everyone thinks the classes are too fast, I'm putting a 3.0 and a 3cell in my TC..... wanna race


Sure. Last car running on the track wins :hat:


----------



## ThrottleKing

Really lookin forward to getting to the track. Been a long week and I am ready to do some racing.


----------



## Miller Time

Had fun today. Thanks for a great facility.

Cody, just so you know I've already let people know what the finishing order was  details are not important


----------



## anr211

cwoods34 said:


> Sure. Last car running on the track wins :hat:


Can you predict the future?


----------



## cwoods34

anr211 said:


> Can you predict the future?


I bet he loosened that screw when I wasn't looking.


----------



## jonesy112

cwoods34 said:


> I bet he loosened that screw when I wasn't looking.


It was prolly when you were being distracted by your sack o' food from Wendy's


----------



## Miller Time

cwoods34 said:


> I bet he loosened that screw when I wasn't looking.


I will not admit to anything..... but I will say Adam and I did have a few discussions about your car :hat:


----------



## cwoods34

jonesy112 said:


> It was prolly when you were being distracted by your sack o' food from Wendy's


Mmmmm, NUGGETS.


----------



## CICR

On-road practice/racing this evening doors open at 4:30.

Oval Friday night, doors open at 4:30. New cars showing up every week for break out, Mudboss class is growing, as well as 13.5 Tour spec.

Sunday on-road, doors open at 10:00am. Please try & make it out this week if you can. The track can use your support!

Thank you!


----------



## BadSign

Just curious, where/ what are the rules for tour spec?


----------



## CICR

It's called stock spec in the attached.


----------



## ThrottleKing

Great way to burn off that turkey and dressing.


----------



## Miller Time

ThrottleKing said:


> Great way to burn off that turkey and dressing.


Yes it will be. For those of you unsure, it was one of the top 3 biggest carpet races in the country both the last 2 years growing each of the last 3 and this year is shaping up to be EPIC. Here is a quick class count for the 4 biggest classes........and there is still a month to go.
TC Stock	37
12 Stock	45
WGT-R	21
USGT 23

That's over 125 entries just in 4 classes :thumbsup: so far
The schedule is friendly to the guys who want to spend Thanksgiving day with the family.


----------



## Miller Time

Starting to look like a big turnout this Sunday


----------



## CICR

Miller Time said:


> Starting to look like a big turnout this Sunday


That's great! Hope to see lots of racers. Only had enough to practice last week.

Track is open this week. This evening for on-road, doors open at 4:30pm, Sunday on-road, doors open at 10:00am.


----------



## Miller Time

Me - TC Mod and maybe 12th
Jonesy - TC and 12th
Don Rhodes - USGT
Brad Mergy - TC stock
Adam Russell - TC Mod?

Come on who else


----------



## Miller Time

From what I hear Cody is still butt hurt over getting beat last time :tongue:


----------



## anr211

Yeah I'm in for mod tc.


----------



## jonesy112

I'm in for TC mod and stock 1/12th. Good thing those 2 are close to being similar!


----------



## anr211

Exact same throttle work


----------



## Miller Time

anr211 said:


> Exact same throttle work


Yep, Full :freak:


----------



## Miller Time

See yall in the morning, don't forget to set the clocks back


----------



## jonesy112

I am in route now, with boxes and boxes and boxes of pro one goodies. See everyone shortly


----------



## CICR

On-road practice/racing this evening, doors open at 4:30.

Oval Friday night, doors open at 4:30. New cars showing up every week for break out, Mudboss class is growing, as well as 13.5 Tour spec.

Sunday on-road, doors open at 10:00 am.

Thank you!


----------



## CICR

On-road practice/racing this evening, doors open at 4:30.

Sunday on-road, doors open at 10:00 am.

Thank you!


----------



## CICR

Some of you may or may not have heard but last night, CICR was broken into. Almost all of my personal RC gear was stolen as well as the track computers, shop inventory, & track tools. I would appreciate it if everyone would keep an eye out for the stolen items. Right now there will be no racing Sunday November 21st. If you know of someone who was planning on being there and might not see this post, please let them know.


Thank you, Chris


----------



## BadSign

So sorry to hear this, Chris. I'm sure we'll all keep our eyes open for anything suspicious.


----------



## davidl

*Pm*

Chris, you have PM from me.


----------



## regets ama

CICR said:


> Some of you may or may not have heard but last night, CICR was broken into. Almost all of my personal RC gear was stolen as well as the track computers, shop inventory, & track tools. I would appreciate it if everyone would keep an eye out for the stolen items. Right now there will be no racing Sunday November 21st. If you know of someone who was planning on being there and might not see this post, please let them know.
> 
> 
> Thank you, Chris


Chris, you might speak with law enforcement first about this, but if acceptable, maybe attach a spreadsheet of the equipment/products/etc stolen to help us identify. Another suggestion, something we do in house, is for our investigator's support staff to monitor those internet media "for sale" sites once a week. Again, with law enforcement support they will act on your leads if items are sufficiently branded.

If you need a car to run for Carpet Nats, I have the '15 BD7 or xray 1/12 that are reasonably competitive, bind and run with your son's transmitter if they didnt get it.

Lastly, if a "go fund" is started I wont donate on line (I'm not a internet payment fan), but I will make available to you a $200 donation as you start up again.

JS


----------



## CICR

regets ama said:


> Chris, you might speak with law enforcement first about this, but if acceptable, maybe attach a spreadsheet of the equipment/products/etc stolen to help us identify. Another suggestion, something we do in house, is for our investigator's support staff to monitor those internet media "for sale" sites once a week. Again, with law enforcement support they will act on your leads if items are sufficiently branded.
> 
> If you need a car to run for Carpet Nats, I have the '15 BD7 or xray 1/12 that are reasonably competitive, bind and run with your son's transmitter if they didnt get it.
> 
> Lastly, if a "go fund" is started I wont donate on line (I'm not a internet payment fan), but I will make available to you a $200 donation as you start up again.
> 
> JS



Thank you John for the offer... I don't really feel like racing at this point.

I"m also working on a list of items.


----------



## CICR

I wanted to let everyone know that the track will re-open this evening for on-road practice. I will be getting the replacement computer setup, cleaning up & getting things back in order. Please try & make it if you can, CICR can use your support now more then ever!

Also one local racer has setup a crowd funding site to help replenish inventory, pay off some items that were here on consignment as well as replace some of the track equipment. Please see the link below and help out if you can.

https://www.gofundme.com/bhbxrfzg

Thank you, Chris


----------



## nutz4rc

Just made a donation because I hate to see this happen to any track. However, it does and continues to happen. Sometimes it is something small; sometimes it is bad like this. Good luck in the future. Having visited, I know it is a nice track and people; you didn't deserve this to happen.


----------



## CICR

Track will be open Sunday on-road, normal hours. Doors open by 10:00AM.


----------



## CICR

On-road practice this evening, doors open at 4:30.

Oval racing Friday, doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00.

On-road racing Sunday, doors open at 10:00 am, racing starts at 1:00.


----------



## Miller Time

Depending on work, I might try to make it down Sunday


----------



## CICR

This Sunday 12/13/15 CICR will be hosting The Christmas Shootout trophy race! Sponsored by RockStar Paint with plaques by Hella Graffix!

Classes offered will be VTA, USGT, 17.5 Touring, Touring Mod, & 17.5 1/12. Entry fee will be $20 for the first class. $10 for second class.
Doors will open at 9:00 with racing starting promptly at 1:00.
17.5 touring will run Jaco blue, touring mod and 1/12 are open tire.


As many of you know CICR was broken into the weekend before Thanksgiving. My personal items along with all track inventory was taken. That on top of very low attendance the last few months has made me wonder if I should even keep the track open. I've had several racers go above and beyond with donations to help keep CICR going... I'm sure I've not thanked them enough!!!

I know it's short notice but I hope you racers can find the time for CICR's Christmas Shootout!


Thanks, Chris


----------



## CICR

I almost forgot to post... Track is open this evening for on-road practice. Doors open at 4:30. Same layout as the Christmas Shootout! Come on out and get ready for Sunday!


----------



## ThrottleKing

Can't get down there tonight.


----------



## Miller Time

Looking to be a good turn out this Sunday. I really hope things work out so I can make it.


----------



## BATTMAN

I think I can make this...any hotels in the area that you guys use. Also do I need to bring anything?...


----------



## CICR

BATTMAN said:


> I think I can make this...any hotels in the area that you guys use. Also do I need to bring anything?...




Sent you a PM


----------



## BATTMAN

okay...


----------



## Miller Time

I'm definitely going to make it. See ya'll at 9am


----------



## BATTMAN

just getting off work...getting some Zzzzzz...cya at 9am....timezone lol..8am..


----------



## BATTMAN

had a great time today racing with you guys....laid back fast and enjoyable....thanks to Chris and Mike for the invite and all the racers that come out to support this event and track. Glad to know its here and hopefully be here for years to come. I will return at first chance.

Hope to cya soon
Myron "BATTMAN" Kinnard


----------



## BATTMAN

is there a link to the pics?


----------



## CICR

*Christmas Shootout pictures & results.*

Here are the pictures & final results from this Sundays Christmas Shootout trophy race. I'd like to thank everyone again for their support & look forward to the next one!


----------



## BATTMAN

more pics here

https://plus.google.com/110031093043388815405


----------



## CICR

Very nice! Thanks for posting...


----------



## BATTMAN

CICR said:


> Very nice! Thanks for posting...


no problem...I really enjoyed myself....

hope to see you guys at Thunder Jam VIII


----------



## CICR

Track will be open tomorrow evening for on-road practice.


----------



## davidl

Merry Christmas to all drivers of CICR.


----------



## CICR

Track is open this week...

Wednesday evening for on-road, doors open at 4:30

Friday oval racing... New Years Day... Doors open early at 12:00
racing starts at 5:00...

Sunday on-road, doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00


We are starting up some new classes to try & increase attendance. Stock slash with foams and Tamiya TT01/2. Still some discussion about rule but those will be finalized soon.


Thanks, Chris


----------



## regets ama

CICR said:


> Track is open this week...
> 
> 
> 
> We are starting up some new classes to try & increase attendance. Stock slash with foams s


stock slash with foam was an absolute blast last sunday, the cars actually are very driveable with throttle and brake controlling weight shift = traction in around and out of a corner.


----------



## Lanracer

regets ama said:


> stock slash with foam was an absolute blast last sunday, the cars actually are very driveable with throttle and brake controlling weight shift = traction in around and out of a corner.


Weight shift= fun stuff


----------



## BadSign

Thanks for having the doors open for practice tonight, Chris. Wish I could get there more often (especially being 20 minutes away)! Practice was a big help.


----------



## CICR

Track is open this evening for on-road practice. Doors open at 5:00...

On-road racing Sunday, Doors open at 10:00am...


----------



## ThrottleKing

Had a good time today. Thanks for being there for us Chris.


----------



## CICR

ThrottleKing said:


> Had a good time today. Thanks for being there for us Chris.


Thank you & thanks to everyone who's supports CICR!


----------



## CICR

Track will NOT be open this evening but will be open Friday for oval racing, doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00.
Track will also be open Sunday for on-road, doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00


----------



## starrx

CICR said:


> Track will NOT be open this evening but will be open Friday for oval racing, doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00.
> Track will also be open Sunday for on-road, doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00


yall race on sunday now??


----------



## CICR

starrx said:


> yall race on sunday now??



Yes, it's been Sunday for a while now.


----------



## CICR

Sunday on-road 1/24/16... Doors open at 10:00am, racing at 1:00


----------



## regets ama

CICR said:


> Sunday on-road 1/24/16... Doors open at 10:00am, racing at 1:00


looking forward to it and the new layout!


----------



## CICR

Great, see you then...


----------



## Hurryin Hoosier

*Schedule / Classes / Rules*

Do you have a website where I can see your schedule, classes that you run, and the rules for each class?


----------



## Miller Time

Hurryin Hoosier said:


> Do you have a website where I can see your schedule, classes that you run, and the rules for each class?


Facebook page under Columbus Indiana Carpet Racers


----------



## Hurryin Hoosier

Thanks


----------



## rcdano

Guys, I came over Sunday for some 1/12 scale racing but there were only 3 or 4 people there. I hope this isn't the trend. I mainly concentrate on off road nowadays but I won't be able to do any of that this weekend so I'm thinkin' about coming over again this Sunday. Can we get a group together? I know the Snowbirds have been going on so I imagine that may have contributed to the lack of attendance.


----------



## CICR

Dan, unfortunately this has been the case for several weeks now. I don't think we have actually had enough to race for several months.

I have visited or raced at lots of race tracks & personally I think CICR is a great facility! I know there are areas that could use some work (heat) but It's hard to fund upgrades when nobody shows up.

I think that it's a shame that more people don't take advantage of having a track like this so close to home.


----------



## CICR

Track will be open for oval racing Friday, doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00.

On-road racing Sunday, doors open at 10:00am, racing starts at 1:00.


----------



## rcdano

CICR said:


> Dan, unfortunately this has been the case for several weeks now. I don't think we have actually had enough to race for several months.
> 
> I have visited or raced at lots of race tracks & personally I think CICR is a great facility! I know there are areas that could use some work (heat) but It's hard to fund upgrades when nobody shows up.
> 
> I think that is't a shame that more people don't take advantage of having a track like this so close to home.


Chris, I couldn't agree with you more. It's as nice, if not nicer then most. I feel bad for not coming over more. My problem is that I've always tried to do everything R/C related and that just doesn't work with my income. Someone like me really has to dedicate himself to one discipline of racing and not try and do off road, dirt oval, 1/12 scale, carpet oval and flying R/C air and heli and expect to be able to do it comfortably and with any chance of having even mild success. Guys that are really good at one form or class are not trying to do the same in something else totally different and unfortunately, I have finally realized that after all these years but with that being said, I still would like to race 1/12 scale, even if it is even every once in awhile. I know that doesn't help you Chris, I just want you to know that it has nothing to do with you or the facility, you have done an amazing job IMO! I'm just more geared towards off road and that is what me and Daniel have been doing. 
My buddy Kenyon is going to be home next weekend and he was wanting to come over next Sunday so maybe we can drum up some business then. I plan on coming over this Sunday if anybody else can dedicate?


----------



## CICR

Thanks Dan... It's always great having you and Kenyon over to race. I'll see if I can get some to commit for this Sunday & next. See you soon...


----------



## ThrottleKing

I am selling my Awesomatix 700EVO VTA set-up. The car will come as it has been ran less the receiver and transponder. All other electronics are included as well as battery. It has two sets of tires and a new unopened unmounted set. All of my Awesomatix parts go with it. Extra GD2 diff, extra spool, top decks, L conversion, extra arms, drive shafts, axles, extra carbon chassis, bearing set.

$450

PM me if interested. I will do my best to get pics up soon but having trouble with my PC after I disliked windows 10 and went back to 7.

Thanks
Jeremiah Ward


----------



## ThrottleKing

ThrottleKing said:


> I am selling my Awesomatix 700EVO VTA set-up. The car will come as it has been ran less the receiver and transponder. All other electronics are included as well as battery. It has two sets of tires and a new unopened unmounted set. All of my Awesomatix parts go with it. Extra GD2 diff, extra spool, top decks, L conversion, extra arms, drive shafts, axles, extra carbon chassis, bearing set.
> 
> $450
> 
> PM me if interested. I will do my best to get pics up soon but having trouble with my PC after I disliked windows 10 and went back to 7.
> 
> Thanks
> Jeremiah Ward



Pics are up in the For Sale section.


----------



## CICR

Track will be open this week.

There will NOT be on-road practice Wednesday.
Friday oval, doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00
Because of Valentines Day the track will be open Saturday instead of Sunday. Doors open at 10:00.


----------



## regets ama

CICR said:


> Track will be open this week.
> 
> There will NOT be on-road practice Wednesday.
> Friday oval, doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00
> Because of Valentines Day the track will be open Saturday instead of Sunday. Doors open at 10:00.


Saturday sounds good and Sunday matter is a good idea as well!


----------



## regets ama

*2015 Yokomo BD7*

For Sale,* SOLD*

My 2015 BD7 which qualified P2 and finished P3 in the Summit Slam race last month, USGT. Not many miles on this chassis. 
Includes 
-the short shock & tower option (currently installed) and the original long shock items. 
-the motor forward top deck and belts conversion (not installed).
- Savox low profile servo

Tremendous VTA or USGT car, already proven!
$150.00 as stated above.

Or I can include all above and Hobby Wing Just Stock ESC and lap transponder, just throw in your reciever and motor - you're ready for racing at only $250.00

J Steger


----------



## CICR

Track will be open this week.

Wednesday 2-17-16, on-road, doors open at 5:30.

Sunday 2-21-16, on-road, doors open at 10:00am, racing starts at 1:00


----------



## CICR

Just a reminder, track will be open tomorrow for on-road. Doors open at 10:00.


----------



## CICR

Track will NOT be open tonight for practice but will be open as normal Friday evening (oval), doors open at 4:30, racing starts at 7:00. 

Also open Sunday (on-road), doors open at 10:00am, racing starts at 1:00.


----------



## CICR

Track is open this week;

Wednesday 3-2, On-road, doors open at 4:30.
Sunday 3-6, On-road, doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00.


----------



## CICR

On-road practice tonight 3/9, doors open at 4:30
Oval racing Friday 3/11, doors open at 4:30, racing at 7:00
On-road racing Sunday 3/13, doors open at 10:00am, racing at 1:00


----------



## CICR

Track is open this week;
Tonight 3-16, On-road, doors open at 4:30.
Sunday 3-20, On-road, doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00.


----------



## CICR

Track is open this week;

Tonight 3-23, On-road, doors open at 5:00.
Friday 3-25, Oval, doors open at 4:30, racing at 7:00.
Sunday 3-27, CLOSED


----------



## CICR

Regular schedule this week...

Wednesday 4/13 on-road racing/practice, doors open at 4:30.

Sunday 4/17 on-road racing, doors open at 10:00, racing at 1:00.


----------



## CICR

Track will be open Saturday this week for on-road.
No one has been showing up on Sunday so I'm going to switch.
Doors open at 10:00 and if there's enough to race we will start at 1:00.


----------



## CICR

Track will be open Sunday for on-road. Doors open at 10:00 and if there's enough to race we will start at 1:00.


----------



## CICR

Track is open this evening from 5:00-9:00 for on-road practice.


----------



## CICR

(FREE ENTRY) Track will be open this Sunday (8/28) for on-road. Doors open at 10:00. There will be no charge for practice or racing. That's right, FREE entry for practice and racing. Hopefully there will be enough to race. 17.5 touring and 17.5 1/12.


----------



## CICR

(FREE ENTRY AGAIN) Track will be open this Sunday (9/04) for on-road. Doors open at 10:00. There will be no charge for practice or racing. That's right, FREE entry for practice and racing. 17.5 touring raced last week. Come out & run some laps.


----------



## CICR

Track is open this evening for on-road practice. (Free practice) no charge 5:00-9:00. Come on out!


----------



## Matt P.

Chris you have a PM


----------



## BATTMAN

Are you guys having the Christmas race again this year


----------



## microed

BATTMAN said:


> Are you guys having the Christmas race again this year


Sorry Battman, last Saturday was the final race at this facility. Not sure if there will be a replacement facility or not.


----------



## CICR

As of 11/22/16, CICR is closed indefinitely. I want to thank those who supported CICR over the past couple of years. Especially those who went above and beyond! Those of you who didn't, you missed out on great racing & camaraderie...
Thank you again... Chris


----------

